# Kanger Squonkbox?!



## Mike

Very interesting...

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## Raslin

I want one. No, make that 2


----------



## hands

looks interesting


----------



## Lushen

That looks so damn cool...
The RDA looks similar to a Sapor, so flavor should be good, and the replaceable coils are perfect for lazy people like me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

This is awesome!


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing @Mike !
This looks great!

DripBox is a cool name

And one gets protection thrown in as well. Doesnt look like its variable wattage though?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex

This post on Reddit is going crazy right now.
https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/48su5s/kangertech_dripbox_squonker_rda/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

OMS!!!!!! I MUST HAVE IT!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kamiel

I've always wanted a squonker. I owned a Terminator before but it was a little *too* cheap. If this thing is priced more like like an Nebox and less like a Reo, I'm in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Single battery device. I'll pass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Damn, I'm not going to be able to sleep till I have this in my grubby little mitts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NewOobY

i wonder what coil it uses, cause the pictures displays a very white coil, maybe ceramic?


----------



## BioHAZarD

Very kewl. Now we just need to wait for version 2

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouder

@NewOobY It appears as if its a rebuildable deck?


----------



## Clouder

Wonder what @Rob Fisher will think of this.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Clouder said:


> Wonder what @Rob Fisher will think of this.....


I know, it's like a REO, just prettier...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NewOobY

yes sir @Clouder it is definitely a rebuildable deck, I was just wondering what material they used to build that coil. It could be like pre-made/rolled coils similar to the pre-made coils you can buy from UD for instance. I'm just hoping that his is the start of pre-made ceramic coils that can be used in RDA's, this could be the birth of such an epic coil . If it is I will be happy, cause then I dont need to buy a ceramic coil enabled tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton

It won't be long before Joytech, eLeaf, Inokin and the others get in on this style.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY

picautomaton said:


> It won't be long before Joytech, eLeaf, Inokin and the others get in on this style.


100% agreed, squonking is back in fashion now - along with the revival of ceramic coils and the best part is that they both have come in at more affordable prices for us normal people - squonking in particular has always been very expensive. 

I mean not so long ago - all Chinese made products in the vape industry were frowned upon. I'm talking about 1-2 years ago, basically because of the lack of quality, innovation etc. Now Chinese products can stand against some of the best american products specifically in the vaping industry not talking about other industries here. As such most vaping things will become more affordable, we can count on our Chinese counterparts to make it happen . Similar to the way the Indian's have destroyed the off-shore IT support industry, they just to cheap to compete with  - we even partner with them because of there excellent price. 

Okay back on topic. I really can't wait for Joytech to release one that is VV/VW and even temp controlled  - camman JoyTech make us proud...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Stosta said:


> I know, it's like a REO, just prettier...


i was so tempted to dish out my first negative rating

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Only ladies are prettier than Reo's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Christos

rogue zombie said:


> Only ladies are prettier than Reo's


Only a few ladies

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Watch these sell out in a minute locally. Also WANT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Looks very cool, never even thought about a squonker until i saw this. Must have it!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Love it. It will have issues, but give it a couple of versions and this will become an industry standard. Watch there be stock shortage on this


----------



## Stosta

Is it here yet? 

What about now?

Now? This will be the end of me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

ooo

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar

big question is who is bringing it in ??? or any pre orders ?

@KieranD @Sir Vape @VapeGrrl @Lim @Vapers Corner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

shabbar said:


> big question is who is bringing it in ??? or any pre orders ?
> 
> @KieranD @Sir Vape @VapeGrrl @Lim @Vapers Corner


I'm not sure they are allowed to post here, will do a sub-thread in "who has stock". Some advice @shaunnadan @Kuhlkatz @Riaz ?


----------



## shabbar

Stosta said:


> I'm not sure they are allowed to post here, will do a sub-thread in "who has stock". Some advice @shaunnadan @Kuhlkatz @Riaz ?



im sure they can say we not allowed to post here but check our sub forum ?


----------



## Riaz

Stosta said:


> I'm not sure they are allowed to post here, will do a sub-thread in "who has stock". Some advice @shaunnadan @Kuhlkatz @Riaz ?


Thread created in the ''who has stock'' subforum

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Kamiel

I'd be willing to wait a bit for review as I'm not overly enthralled by the 60w limitation or the single battery as The Cricket has set a benchmark for me in terms of the raw power I like in my drippers. This device also reeks of planned obsolescence, like the Kbox. In other words, it's going to be a beta test for the infinitely better "Dripmod + Subdrip II".

That being said, if Wismec made a squonker and released a squonking pin for the Indestructible, I'd buy it now. Is the new Vaporflask squonker out yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Kamiel said:


> I'd be willing to wait a bit for review as I'm not overly enthralled by the 60w limitation or the single battery as The Cricket has set a benchmark for me in terms of the raw power I like in my drippers. This device also reeks of planned obsolescence, like the Kbox. In other words, it's going to be a beta test for the infinitely better "Dripmod + Subdrip II".
> 
> That being said, if Wismec made a squonker and released a squonking pin for the Indestructible, I'd buy it now. Is the new Vaporflask squonker out yet?


I agree with you there. I don't think there is any dount that they will be improving on this. Because it is a move into a new area for them, they will learn and improve (surely do a dual 18650 one). My problem is I'm such a Fanboy there is no way in hell I can watch other people buy this and not get one myself (well actually, due to finances there is a great chance of this happening!).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phanatik

I would love one of these, but would need to adjust my method of building and vaping.
I've gotten used to big and low builds and on the RX i surpass 60w more often than not.

A single battery mod would force me to build higher to get any decent flavour and battery life out of it, in that combination.


----------



## Deckie

This will follow closely, looks damn cool.


----------



## skola



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

White and red please


----------



## shabbar

red for the win


----------



## Stosta

I see on those pics it comes with the RBA accessories, was worried about their wording that it would only take commercially produced coils (although I don't know how that would work).


----------



## phanatik

are there any pics of the deck?


----------



## Kamiel

Stosta said:


> I agree with you there. I don't think there is any dount that they will be improving on this. Because it is a move into a new area for them, they will learn and improve (surely do a dual 18650 one). My problem is I'm such a Fanboy there is no way in hell I can watch other people buy this and not get one myself (well actually, due to finances there is a great chance of this happening!).


A 200w one is probably already in development. They just wanna see how this one does first.

So you're a Kanger fanboy? Have you had much luck with the Nebox? Mine is probably most of the reason why I'm hesitant to buy this squonker.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## oldtimerZA

Why make it a single 18650 :/ such a waste of good potential. Most people actually enjoy vaping for more than 1 minute.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## picautomaton

The bottle looks very unique and may pose a problem to replace. My concern is will the Reo bottle or the Italian bottle fit?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## skola

Why didn't they just use the same chip in the Topbox mini kit which is 75W TC... And yes, those bottles look like they are unique to this device..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola

http://www.kangeronline.com/products/kanger-dripbox-starter-kit?variant=11471146117


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

skola said:


> http://www.kangeronline.com/products/kanger-dripbox-starter-kit?variant=11471146117
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We currently have 9698 in stock.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouder said:


> Wonder what @Rob Fisher will think of this.....



Happy that more peeps will get the joy of Squonking and will most certainly get one but highly doubt my REO's will be staying at home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

Why does that bottle look so hard? It looks like like it needs a lot of pressure. Hope not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think they have made a HUGE mistake not making it a standard BF 510.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

*Published on Mar 3, 2016*
Dripbox comes with Subdrip and Dripmod, with replaceable drip coil and squeeze mechanism make dripping more easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Alex said:


> *Published on Mar 3, 2016*
> Dripbox comes with Subdrip and Dripmod, with replaceable drip coil and squeeze mechanism make dripping more easy.



Great find @Alex. Thanks.
Is this variable wattage? Doesn't look like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

skola said:


> Great find @Alex. Thanks.
> Is this variable wattage? Doesn't look like it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is. Kangertech confirmed yesterday. The dripbox will be available by the end of the month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Xhale



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Xhale

some sleuthing has led me to believe (tentatively) that this is a fixed output voltage device, with power being determined by your coil resistance


----------



## Pixstar

Xhale said:


> some sleuthing has led me to believe (tentatively) that this is a fixed output voltage device, with power being determined by your coil resistance


Good find, I think you're right...I don't see any other buttons...


----------



## huffnpuff

Xhale said:


> some sleuthing has led me to believe (tentatively) that this is a fixed output voltage device, with power being determined by your coil resistance


Yup, seeing that it has a charging port, it'll most probably also have the usual safety features like the iJust2. I think this'll make a great squonker for those that can just top-up via USB throughout the day. 

Interesting bottle...now ribbed for your pleasure....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Petrus

Xhale said:


> some sleuthing has led me to believe (tentatively) that this is a fixed output voltage device, with power being determined by your coil resistance


@Xhale, Kangertech informed me yesterday via their Facebook page that this mod will have vw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> I think they have made a HUGE mistake not making it a standard BF 510.



Totally agree. Luring me into squonking with a great looking box and dripper and then forcing me to only use that dripper will force me away from their product and the fact that it is only a single battery device contributes to it in my case.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xhale

where is the info that the connection is *not* 510? The product pictures I posted above show a connection which certainly appears to be 510, and on 3fvape's pre-order page ($31) it is listed as 510.

also, from fb


----------



## Petrus

Xhale said:


> where is the info that the connection is *not* 510? The product pictures I posted above show a connection which certainly appears to be 510, and on 3fvape's pre-order page ($31) it is listed as 510.
> 
> also, from fb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Petrus said:


> View attachment 47451


What kind of answers are those lol??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Pixstar said:


> What kind of answers are those lol??


They're not really answers at all! I especially like the "Yeah sure" one, because when I'm lying to someone I say the same thing!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie

I think they got the abbreviations all wrong or something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Those squonk bottles look like those nice expensive Italian ones that @Rob Fisher brings in...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Bottom line is guys, if you want a decent sqounker, pay a little extra and get a Reo and a nice atty. I have bought some sqounkers from different manufacturers, and it always end in the classifieds section. Trust me, the old afrikaans saying apply.........goedkoop koop is duur koop

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Deckie

My opinion ... wait & see. There seems to be very sketchy info on these and based on that I feel one cannot either hype it or shoot it down. Who knows, it might turn out to be crap or a viable option to a Reo for those who can't afford a Reo or are just not prepared to fork out that kind of money. Besides, what might not be ideal to one individual might be adequate to another.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Andre

Bottom feeding for me is still the best of all worlds vaping. Excited that a vaping giant like Kangertech is going this route. Pray that they will be successful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9


----------



## WARMACHINE

Petrus said:


> Bottom line is guys, if you want a decent sqounker, pay a little extra and get a Reo and a nice atty. I have bought some sqounkers from different manufacturers, and it always end in the classifieds section. Trust me, the old afrikaans saying apply.........goedkoop koop is duur koop


A little extra......got love Reonault humour


----------



## Clouder

I'd really be looking at getting one of these if the price is right!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kamiel

I'm very tempted to buy a Reo now. Was saving for a Vaporshark but I have a VT200 now, so maybe I will get a Grande.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Kamiel said:


> A 200w one is probably already in development. They just wanna see how this one does first.
> 
> So you're a Kanger fanboy? Have you had much luck with the Nebox? Mine is probably most of the reason why I'm hesitant to buy this squonker.


Haven't tried the Nebox and the 70W one (or whatever it is with the built-in battery). I have had to try very hard not to get one, I keep on telling myself "some people say it leaks, some people say it leaks."


----------



## Kamiel

Stosta said:


> Haven't tried the Nebox and the 70W one (or whatever it is with the built-in battery). I have had to try very hard not to get one, I keep on telling myself "some people say it leaks, some people say it leaks."


It doesn't leak. With the RBA it practically gushes. I've got a handle on mine but I am terrified of putting gourmet liquid into it 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Kamiel said:


> It doesn't leak. With the RBA it practically gushes. I've got a handle on mine but I am terrified of putting gourmet liquid into it
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


And I saw something Kangertech posted about making sure you charge it lying down. And I just thought that was one of the dumbest responses I had ever seen. One of the ladies on here loves them though, she almost convinced me to buy one, @Wyvern maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Stosta said:


> And I saw something Kangertech posted about making sure you charge it lying down. And I just thought that was one of the dumbest responses I had ever seen. One of the ladies on here loves them though, she almost convinced me to buy one, @Wyvern maybe?



My wife has one I build the coils for it and do the wicking havent had it leak yet Im sure if this thing should break down one day I will have to get another one. Just make sure your coil ID is around 3 to 4 mm so you can get enough cotton in there and your sorted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel

Stevape;) said:


> My wife has one I build the coils for it and do the wicking havent had it leak yet Im sure if this thing should break down one day I will have to get another one. Just make sure your coil ID is around 3 to 4 mm so you can get enough cotton in there and your sorted.


I will try that. I've only used 2mm coils in mine but 3 or 3.5 might be world's better

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern

Stosta said:


> And I saw something Kangertech posted about making sure you charge it lying down. And I just thought that was one of the dumbest responses I had ever seen. One of the ladies on here loves them though, she almost convinced me to buy one, @Wyvern maybe?


Hahahahaha nope not me dude

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## acorn

Stosta said:


> And I saw something Kangertech posted about making sure you charge it lying down. And I just thought that was one of the dumbest responses I had ever seen. One of the ladies on here loves them though, she almost convinced me to buy one, @Wyvern maybe?


 
@Stosta I think you are reffering to @Chezzig

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal

Excuse my ignorance here chaps, but what is with the wicks that resemble dog bones? Sincerely hope this does not indicate that the vape will be...(wait for it)...Rough, Rough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Kamiel

Neal said:


> Excuse my ignorance here chaps, but what is with the wicks that resemble dog bones? Sincerely hope this does not indicate that the vape will be...(wait for it)...Rough, Rough.


You forgot to put on your sunglasses. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

Neal said:


> Excuse my ignorance here chaps, but what is with the wicks that resemble dog bones? Sincerely hope this does not indicate that the vape will be...(wait for it)...Rough, Rough.


Its a ruff cad approximation of the real wicks, fluffed up on the ends, ie loaded with juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

These okes work fast jong 

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...hentic-kanger-dripbox-e-cigarette-starter-kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> These okes work fast jong
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...hentic-kanger-dripbox-e-cigarette-starter-kit



Yip but it's a stinking pre order!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ediskrad

Could we possibly do a group buy with these and get better shipping, I do not smaak to wait for fasttech

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

DoubleD said:


> These okes work fast jong



Looks like a pre-order, but with very little info still available. 
Mentioned is a 0.2 ohm coil, given a 60W rating, so it looks like output voltage might be fixed at 3.46V. You will have to build a coil to spec to get it to your preferred power.
If it's not VW/VV, I don't think this is going to get the traction I expected it to get. I think Kangertech might be jumping the gun a bit on this one as many will simply pass it by if it's fixed, waiting for a v2 that might actually support VW. At least it looks like a well thought out design and matches the current Kanger mod range look.
All initial sales will likely be just from people either really wanting to dabble with squonking or simply wanting to satisfy their morbid curiosity on how this thing will work. For R460 from FT or likely closer to R650 or R700 from local vendors I presume it will be cheap enough to get one just for sh!ts and giggles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Clouder

Did I see right? Fastech lists this as a MECHMOD? But its a Regulated Mod....


----------



## Alex

First Kanger Dripbox Review found!


source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...39/first_kanger_dripbox_review_found_finally/

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## GerharddP

Alex said:


> First Kanger Dripbox Review found!
> 
> 
> source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...39/first_kanger_dripbox_review_found_finally/



Can i please buy this man some nail clippers. Else looks like something I'll definitely try..

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff



Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## GerharddP

huffnpuff said:


>



Second review ive seen and I'm quite surprised, I ran my Reo's at around 50-60W..it's chucking actually. I cant see where all the negativity is coming from?

I like this box more and more.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## huffnpuff

GerharddP said:


> Second review ive seen and I'm quite surprised, I ran my Reo's at around 50-60W..it's chucking actually. I cant see where all the negativity is coming from?
> 
> I like this box more and more.



Yup, it'll be perfect for my 0.3-0.5 ohm builds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP

At that price it's starting to look very attractive. No doubt local suppliers will have it at alot higher prices.

Not their fault or anything, economy being so crap and all..


----------



## WARMACHINE

Most anticipated device of 2016 ???

I can't wait


----------



## WARMACHINE

huffnpuff said:


>



Clever, having these pre-built coils. Noobies can get this kit without worrying about their building skills. Going get lots more into RDA's


----------



## Kuhlkatz

5 push on, 5 push off, so definitely some electronics in there that regulates output similar to round mod kits like the iJust2. 
My big question is still - what is the actual output voltage for this device, or does the output diminish with battery life ? I guess we'll have to wait till we can get our hands on some of these, or get an in-depth review from someone.


----------



## GerharddP

Kuhlkatz said:


> 5 push on, 5 push off, so definitely some electronics in there that regulates output similar to round mod kits like the iJust2.
> My big question is still - what is the actual output voltage for this device, or does the output diminish with battery life ? I guess we'll have to wait till we can get our hands on some of these, or get an in-depth review from someone.


As far as i can figure its just like the ijust type kits


----------



## Deckie

My hunch is that they'll release a regulated version in the not too distant future .... I'll wait & watch the reactions to those who bought immediately. If they're crap then the classifieds will be flooded

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


>



So in this vid the guy takes off the RDA completely, then turns it on, and fires it. Surely if this was a mech mod that is a terrible idea?

The reason I ask is that I have no desire to get into mech mods, I'm too forgetful to be held with that sort of responsibility! (I apologise if the last review @Alex posted covers this, I will be beaten if I load a 30+min video at work!)


----------



## GerharddP

Stosta said:


> So in this vid the guy takes off the RDA completely, then turns it on, and fires it. Surely if this was a mech mod that is a terrible idea?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I have no desire to get into mech mods, I'm too forgetful to be held with that sort of responsibility! (I apologise if the last review @Alex posted covers this, I will be beaten if I load a 30+min video at work!)


No danger. Nothing will happen as there is no load thus open circuit and no current flow.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77

found a nice review on this


----------



## Pixstar

Sickboy77 said:


> found a nice review on this



Yeah that's the one Alex posted. I like him as a reviewer.


----------



## Nailedit77

Pixstar said:


> Yeah that's the one Alex posted. I like him as a reviewer.


Oops, didnt see he posted it as well  great review, mate bringing me one from UK in 3 weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Sickboy77 said:


> Oops, didnt see he posted it as well  great review, mate bringing me one from UK in 3 weeks


Enjoy! Interesting to see what they go for here...


----------



## zadiac

Stosta said:


> So in this vid the guy takes off the RDA completely, then turns it on, and fires it. *Surely if this was a mech mod that is a terrible idea?*
> 
> The reason I ask is that I have no desire to get into mech mods, I'm too forgetful to be held with that sort of responsibility! (I apologise if the last review @Alex posted covers this, I will be beaten if I load a 30+min video at work!)



Why are you saying that? Maybe I misunderstood you. If there's no atomizer on it, firing it will do nothing because the circuit is not completed by the coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin

When can we expect it to hit our shores?


----------



## Effjh

This looks meh to be honest. I'd rather get a Steamcrave VW Squonker.


----------



## Raslin

I have one. Brilliant device, spare bottles are an issue though. I need another one and the drip box.


----------



## Crittilian23

dont know if this review has been posted yet. but enjoy


----------



## Rob Fisher

For those of you waiting for a Kangertech Dripbox... I have a sneaky suspicion that one of the vendors may have stock online tomorrow!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## skola

Rob Fisher said:


> For those of you waiting for a Kangertech Dripbox... I have a sneaky suspicion that one of the vendors may have stock online tomorrow!


What a kind Sir you are Mr Fisher... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> For those of you waiting for a Kangertech Dripbox... I have a sneaky suspicion that one of the vendors may have stock online tomorrow!


OH, yeah, can't wait. Look in your crystal ball and give me a time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DaveH

I wonder if Kangertech will bring out a shiny one.
Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Eagle has Landed. 

But as much as I'm eager to try one I'm gonna wait for the White one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> The Eagle has Landed.
> 
> But as much as I'm eager to try one I'm gonna wait for the White one.


Why don't you just get that white P67 and have done with it
I like the new smilies

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> Why don't you just get that white P67 and have done with it
> I like the new smilies


The white p67 is sold out. There is a white one with a black SL door still left.


----------



## Petrus

Genosmate said:


> Why don't you just get that white P67 and have done with it
> I like the new smilies


@Genosmate ,unfortunately the white P67 is sold...damn


----------



## Genosmate

Christos said:


> The white p67 is sold out. There is a white one with a black SL door still left.





Petrus said:


> @Genosmate ,unfortunately the white P67 is sold...damn



Now look @Rob Fisher its gone!................................wait a minute,you bought it didn't you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lehan

@Rob Fisher who has stock?????


----------



## Petrus

Genosmate said:


> Now look @Rob Fisher its gone!................................wait a minute,you bought it didn't you


Haha, I think one of our friends over the pond grab that one...lol


----------



## Christos

Lehan said:


> @Rob Fisher who has stock?????


Sir vape that I have seen so far.


----------



## Petrus

Lehan said:


> @Rob Fisher who has stock?????


http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/kanger-dripbox-kit


----------



## Lehan

Only black.... really hard choice....

Yey or nay... urggggg


----------



## Raslin

I just picked one up from Sir Vape. First impression is a very good lightweight device. Perfect for sqounking on the go. Works with my Rogue's so I am happy. Good Flavour from the attie and big clouds as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Now look @Rob Fisher its gone!................................wait a minute,you bought it didn't you



Nope.


----------



## wazarmoto

Coming from a person who's never used a reos, this is something I actually like.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DaveH

I have one too and I have never used a squonker so I'm waiting for someone to use it first. 
I like it as well 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto

DaveH said:


> I have one too and I have never used a squonker so I'm waiting for someone to use it first.
> I like it as well
> Dave


Rda gets helluva hot though.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

wazarmoto said:


> Rda gets helluva hot though.



IMHO, if the mod has regular 510, swap out the atty unless you're attracted to the swappable coil units. I cannot imagine that it would compete with any of the better bottom fed atties out there.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## GerharddP

Papa_Lazarou said:


> IMHO, if the mod has regular 510, swap out the atty unless you're attracted to the swappable coil units. I cannot imagine that it would compete with any of the better bottom fed atties out there.


Thats why im not pulling thw trigger. Ive read somewhere about the 510 being short and thus other attys might not fit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

I personally thought of pulling the trigger and buy one, only for the go to the beach, pub, fishing atty. You catch my drift. If it get lost or stolen it is not the same as a P67 and Snappy scenario?? But will my lady's "The Reo dancers" accept the newbie or will they neglect her? I need your help.....please guys.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

GerharddP said:


> Thats why im not pulling thw trigger. Ive read somewhere about the 510 being short and thus other attys might not fit



Complete miss on their part if true. It's hubris to think a quasi-proprietary connection would be called for. That's like Sony's memory cards for digital cameras back in the day. Remember them? Thought not.

Crazy not to max the market reach, IMHO.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex

Petrus said:


> I personally thought of pulling the trigger and buy one, only for the go to the beach, pub, fishing atty. You catch my drift. If it get lost or stolen it is not the same as a P67 and Snappy scenario?? But will my lady's "The Reo dancers" accept the newbie or will they neglect her? I need your help.....please guys.


Just get it for science. ⚖

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Petrus said:


> I personally thought of pulling the trigger and buy one, only for the go to the beach, pub, fishing atty. You catch my drift. If it get lost or stolen it is not the same as a P67 and Snappy scenario?? But will my lady's "The Reo dancers" accept the newbie or will they neglect her? I need your help.....please guys.



Don't mean to steal the thunder of the Kanger talk, but this is what used reos and narda clones are for. No tissue rejection from the girls, either

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GerharddP

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Don't mean to steal the thunder of the Kanger talk, but this is what used reos and narda clones are for. No tissue rejection from the girls, either


Trust me..its VERY hard to get someone to part with their reo's

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GerharddP

Its not funny

I'm just short of begging...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Whatever its pitfalls, the Dripbox does some things that the Reos can't.

- It can run a 0.25 ohm build without a pesky spring collapsing.
- It can run a 22mm RDA with no overhang issues.
- It stops you from over discharging your battery.
- It does not become a paperweight if you have a short.
- It's economical, you could buy 6 of them for the cost of reo. Not to mention the Atty is included, and extra build decks are only $5.00 a pop.
- Hasn't got a top fire button.

TBH The RDA that comes with it looks pretty interesting, and owning a fairly large number of RDA's I'd like to think I know what I'm talking about.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Being the lunatic vaper I am I thought I would jump in the car and rush to the nearest vape shop to get one of these but for some reason I haven't managed to muster up much enthusiasm for the Dripbox and I'm not sure why? I guess the main reason is I hate black mods and how they look after a few days... will maybe check it out when they release a stainless steel version that won't chip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> Being the lunatic vaper I am I thought I would jump in the car and rush to the nearest vape shop to get one of these but for some reason I haven't managed to muster up much enthusiasm for the Dripbox and I'm not sure why? I guess the main reason is I hate black mods and how they look after a few days... will maybe check it out when they release a stainless steel version that won't chip.



Heh - first world vaping problems

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GerharddP

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Whatever its pitfalls, the Dripbox does somethings that the Reos can't.
> 
> - It can run a 0.25 ohm build without a pesky spring collapsing.
> - It can run a 22mm RDA with no overhang issues.
> - It stops you from over discharging your battery.
> - It does not become a paperweight if you have a short.
> - It's economical, you could buy 6 of them for the cost of reo. Not to mention the Atty is included, and extra build decks are only $5.00 a pop.
> - Hasn't got a top fire button.
> 
> TBH The RDA that comes with it looks pretty interesting, and owning a fairly large number of RDA's I'd like to think I know what I'm talking about.


You are 100 % correct sir. Thank you for your insight, didn't think of it that way...trigger pulled

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Heh - first world vaping problems


This is a third world country with some first world residents. Hence not all of us are have mint reo's as ADV's unless you strike it very lucky..


----------



## Petrus

GerharddP said:


> Its not funny
> 
> I'm just short of begging...lol


Excatly my point, if they steal mine, or it get lost, I can buy 5 more and my lady's are safe at home.


n0ugh7_zw said:


> Whatever its pitfalls, the Dripbox does some things that the Reos can't.
> 
> - It can run a 0.25 ohm build without a pesky spring collapsing.
> - It can run a 22mm RDA with no overhang issues.
> - It stops you from over discharging your battery.
> - It does not become a paperweight if you have a short.
> - It's economical, you could buy 6 of them for the cost of reo. Not to mention the Atty is included, and extra build decks are only $5.00 a pop.
> - Hasn't got a top fire button.
> 
> TBH The RDA that comes with it looks pretty interesting, and owning a fairly large number of RDA's I'd like to think I know what I'm talking about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

GerharddP said:


> This is a third world country with some first world residents. Hence not all of us are have mint reo's as ADV's unless you strike it very lucky..



No problem. It was just a playful dig at Rob, whom I've known for a while. All good.

Congrats on the inbound Kanger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP

Papa_Lazarou said:


> No problem. It was just a playful dig at Rob, whom I've known for a while. All good.
> 
> Congrats on the inbound Kanger.


My post was an ill aimed stab as well, no matter. Lets pull the trigger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Actually, it's more like 3 for the price of a REO without an atty and 2 years from now they will all be broken, while Reos will just keep on working.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## GerharddP

Viper_SA said:


> Actually, it's more like 3 for the price of a REO without an atty and 2 years from now they will all be broken, while Reos will just keep on working.


Then you just buy a new one....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raslin

Bottom line is Kangertech is taking sqounking into the mainstream. It can only mean good things for us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## GerharddP

Raslin said:


> Bottom line is Kangertech is taking sqounking into the mainstream. It can only mean good things for us.


Exactly and if they bring out one with VW/TC it will become even more desirable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Christos

Raslin said:


> Bottom line is Kangertech is taking sqounking into the mainstream. It can only mean good things for us.


I preferred being in the minority 
With the global scarcity of reos I suspect it will only increase the sale price of a decent squonker but only to the few as I see squonking being a passing fad for the masses.
If the device is genuinely good then it will take squonking mainstream but I know better than to expect decent products from kangertec.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## wazarmoto

Honestly I for one was not remotely interested in a reo. I even said that to waja09 at my store last night. But now..... After a day with this kanger... I might even have one customer made.. Lol.. 


Can I put rims on a reo?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

wazarmoto said:


> Honestly I for one was not remotely interested in a reo. I even said that to waja09 at my store last night. But now..... After a day with this kanger... I might even have one customer made.. Lol..
> 
> 
> Can I put rims on a reo?


You could but it won't be pocket friendly. 
What are your thoughts on the kanger squonker? 
Any leaking?


----------



## rogue zombie

I think this thing is great. Once you squonk, it makes a whole lot of sense.

Great price, so it's a throw-away if need be. Which, being electronic, it could be binned after some abuse. 

Of coarse I want my rebuildable practically indestructible Reo more, but a established brand brought us a cheap squonker - great. 

I did loose interest though because I can't use my preferred RDA'S. I'm quite specific with what I like on top.

If V2 gives you that freedom, I will revisit.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Can you really not use other BF atties on the Dripbox? Seriously?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

you can use other atties on the dripbox. 

the Reo crew seems to be super snooty about the dripbox...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

n0ugh7_zw said:


> you can use other atties on the dripbox.
> 
> the Reo crew seems to be super snooty about the dripbox...


Oh can you. Great.

Reo crew have good reason.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> Can you really not use other BF atties on the Dripbox? Seriously?


My mistake. I thought I read that you couldn't.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

rogue zombie said:


> Oh can you. Great.
> 
> Reo crew have good reason.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I'm sorry but I really don't think they do.
I mean how can they attempt to pass judgement on this thing before they've even held one in their hands?
Lets be serious here.
I have a really strong dislike for elitist nonsense in vaping. 

Every time something comes out, it seems to get poo poo'd.

All the reviews I've seen of this say its really pretty damned good, and the price elsewhere in the world is like $35.99 so its SUPER cheap.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> I preferred being in the minority
> With the global scarcity of reos I suspect it will only increase the sale price of a decent squonker but only to the few as I see squonking being a passing fad for the masses.
> If the device is genuinely good then it will take squonking mainstream but I know better than to expect decent products from kangertec.


My only concern is @Christos , same as with the Steam Crave Squonker.......you always go back to your Reo. I think I am going to pull the triger, but my other thought is to buy a second hand Reo. A two year old Reo will still vape after 10 years and still looks decent IMO. But o yes, why not support a vendor and keep on posting..lol


----------



## rogue zombie

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I'm sorry but I really don't think they do.
> I mean how can they attempt to pass judgement on this thing before they've even held one in their hands?
> Lets be serious here.
> I have a really strong dislike for elitist nonsense in vaping.
> 
> Every time something comes out, it seems to get poo poo'd.
> 
> All the reviews I've seen of this say its really pretty damned good, and the price elsewhere in the world is like $35.99 so its SUPER cheap.


I think people are just giving their opinions, which may or may not be the same as yours.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

ok, fair enough


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

My only issue was if it wouldn't play nice with other atties (which was mentioned). Felt like a shortcoming if true.

No opinion otherwise, but I am looking forward to hearing reviews/experiences.

Soooo... let's hear it from them what got 'em.


----------



## Petrus

@Papa_Lazarou ......When do you sleep?


----------



## Christos

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I'm sorry but I really don't think they do.
> I mean how can they attempt to pass judgement on this thing before they've even held one in their hands?
> Lets be serious here.
> I have a really strong dislike for elitist nonsense in vaping.
> 
> Every time something comes out, it seems to get poo poo'd.
> 
> All the reviews I've seen of this say its really pretty damned good, and the price elsewhere in the world is like $35.99 so its SUPER cheap.


I don't think passing judgement Is a fair statement. 
I think I'm being realistic in my expectations from kangertec. They have gotten better over the years no doubt but I personally do not hold their products in high esteem because I have owned their products before. 

I've tried many Squonkers and they all suffer the same shortcomings. E.g leaking from the 510, shoddy workmanship and about a 2 week lifespan. 
I'll gladly review the device and give you an honest opinion but I'm definately not wasting my hard earned cash on this device. 

Nothing elitist there. Perhaps realist is more the correct phrase here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

n0ugh7_zw said:


> you can use other atties on the dripbox.
> 
> the Reo crew seems to be super snooty about the dripbox...



I was gonna say that would have been really doff. Of course the REO crew are gonna be snooty... they have been waxing lyrical about squonking and paying top dollar for their devices and it is a group of purists... whenever another device comes along we tend to get defensive... the KUI was complete crap... but maybe this will take squonking main stream... 

Those that can afford it will continue to buy top of the range devices and appear snooty... that's life...BMW vs Toyota etc... both get you from A to B and all that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Petrus said:


> @Papa_Lazarou ......When do you sleep?



I'll get all the sleep I need when I'm dead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> I was gonna say that would have been really doff. Of course the REO crew are gonna be snooty... they have been waxing lyrical about squonking and paying top dollar for their devices and it is a group of purists... whenever another device comes along we tend to get defensive... the KUI was complete crap... but maybe this will take squonking main stream...
> 
> Those that can afford it will continue to buy top of the range devices and appear snooty... that's life...BMW vs Toyota etc... both get you from A to B and all that.



If you speak to a proper Land Rover or Jeep owner, they seldomly get excited about the new BMW X3... they will usually say, "but can I take it into the Kalahari?"

No... Reo being fully mechanical, makes it very specifically appealing for those that seek that.

Like I said though, I think this Kanger is great for what it was made for.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I was gonna say that would have been really doff. Of course the REO crew are gonna be snooty... they have been waxing lyrical about squonking and paying top dollar for their devices and it is a group of purists... whenever another device comes along we tend to get defensive... the KUI was complete crap... but maybe this will take squonking main stream...
> 
> Those that can afford it will continue to buy top of the range devices and appear snooty... that's life...BMW vs Toyota etc... both get you from A to B and all that.


The kui didn't get past the first day. Stupid spring got stuck and the mod didn't fire and the atty 510 not accepting a cyclone or any other bf atty was a clear indication it was rubbish. Not even worth a paperweight.

I think we enjoy squonking and do it regularly so any squonker is going to get our attention and also draw in comparisons from our loved devices.
The terminator was ok but the plastic fire button melted before 2 weeks were up.

The steam crave squonker suffers from a mild indication of juice inside the mod but it doesn't leak. It is however bulky and a cyclone looks to small on it and disproportionate. The steam crave squonker is in my opinion a decent low budget squonker.

Edit: this post only reflects my opinion on the devices i have tried. It is not meant to discredit the kanger product just to give you an indication of my experience with Squonkers out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Then I suggest to clear the ground and some of us Reo owners must get our hands on the Kangertech Squonker, vape it, then do a decent review, especially for the guys with a "low" vaping budget and want to get into the world of squonking. I want the squonking community to grow, in that way maybe, just maybe our vendors will stock more BF atty's.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Christos said:


> The steam crave squonker suffers from a mild indication of juice inside the mod but it doesn't leak. It is however bulky and a cyclone looks to small on it and disproportionate. The steam crave squonker is in my opinion a decent low budget squonker.



I'd agree. I've had one working away for over a month with no issues other than having a little shorter battery life than I'd expect or like. It's quite well built for the cost. I'm prolly going to move mine on to a mate at work who's considering squonking and I think it will give him a good taste of the life (a kui or geiscano, not so much).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

rogue zombie said:


> If you speak to a proper Land Rover or Jeep owner, they seldomly get excited about the new BMW X3... they will usually say, "but can I take it into the Kalahari?"
> 
> No... Reo being fully mechanical, makes it very specifically appealing for those that seek that.
> 
> Like I said though, I think this Kanger is great for what it was made for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I never and still cannot understand why people buy 4x4 capable vehicles and have smooth road tyres on them. 
I understand smooth tires give you better fuel economy but IF you are worried about fuel economy then a 4x4 isn't what you should be buying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I never and still cannot understand why people buy 4x4 capable vehicles and have smooth road tyres on them.
> I understand smooth tires give you better fuel economy but IF you are worried about fuel economy then a 4x4 isn't what you should be buying.



My reasoning is pretty simple... 99,8% of the time I'm on the road but when I get to some launches at dams the fact I have 4x4 is most certainly a chicken dinner and needed. And with my new Diesel Merc I get 7,6l per 100 km's on a long trip which is amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> My reasoning is pretty simple... 99,8% of the time I'm on the road but when I get to some launches at dams the fact I have 4x4 is most certainly a chicken dinner and needed. And with my new Diesel Merc I get 7,6l per 100 km's on a long trip which is amazing!


But I'm sure you don't have chrome shiny rims with low profile tyres on a 4x4.
I did spend most of my time on the road but I had a multi purpose tyre for on and off road. The traction off road was why I won't compromise.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> But I'm sure you don't have chrome shiny rims with low profile tyres on a 4x4.



Definitely not!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Definitely not!
> View attachment 49218


I'm referring to this class of people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raslin

Since I got my steam crave sqounker the Reo's have been getting neglected. The steam crave needs more vendor support locally. The lack of spare bottles is a pain.

The kangertech is lower quality as my paint job is already pealing due to some pineapple juice eroding it. But excellent battery life and constant output. The attie is not to bad either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP

Raslin said:


> Since I got my steam crave sqounker the Reo's have been getting neglected. The steam crave needs more vendor support locally. The lack of spare bottles is a pain.
> 
> The kangertech is lower quality as my paint job is already pealing due to some pineapple juice eroding it. But excellent battery life and constant output. The attie is not to bad either.


Thats my only other concern is paint peel...man I hate that..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Christos said:


> I'm referring to this class of people.
> View attachment 49219


Ya you see I think that person should've bought a Turbo diesel X3 ... a soft roader.

I totally understand the X3 market. It's like having a super-comfy station wagon that won't break if it falls of the road.

But like you say, buying a serious 4x4 and pimping it out doesn't make all that much sense.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raslin

Same thing happened to my Reo's so I just stripped them and polished them.


----------



## Deckie

Every man to he's own devices - really simple actually.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## GerharddP

Deckie said:


> Every man to he's own devices - really simple actually.


Agree fully but still think that opinions are a scary thing especially when expressed in an "insensitive" mannor for lack of a better explanation.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Hi @n0ugh7_zw

In reference to your comment above and I quote:
"the Reo crew seems to be super snooty about the dripbox... "

And then the later comment referring to "elitist nonsense"

Lets just get something cleared up.
*Who exactly are you referring to here that is being super snoooty and linked to elitist nonsense?*

I hope not me because I have not even made one comment about this new Kanger drip product neither do I beleive I am a contributor to "elitist nonsense".

I am a Reo fan but I appreciate all devices and use many.

Edit - i did actually make one post in this thread but wasnt passing any judgement, just thought this product was cool. Here's the link
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kanger-squonkbox.t20249/#post-334801

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Silver said:


> Hi @n0ugh7_zw
> 
> In reference to your comment above and I quote:
> "the Reo crew seems to be super snooty about the dripbox... "
> 
> And then the later comment referring to "elitist nonsense"
> 
> Lets just get something cleared up.
> *Who exactly are you referring to here that is being super snoooty and linked to elitist nonsense?*
> 
> I hope not me because I have not even made one comment about this new Kanger drip product neither do I beleive I am a contributor to "elitist nonsense".
> 
> I am a Reo fan but I appreciate all devices and use many.
> 
> Edit - i did actually make one post in this thread but wasnt passing any judgement, just thought this product was cool. Here's the link
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kanger-squonkbox.t20249/#post-334801



Definitely didn't have you in mind when I said that, @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP

Silver said:


> Hi @n0ugh7_zw
> 
> In reference to your comment above and I quote:
> "the Reo crew seems to be super snooty about the dripbox... "
> 
> And then the later comment referring to "elitist nonsense"
> 
> Lets just get something cleared up.
> *Who exactly are you referring to here that is being super snoooty and linked to elitist nonsense?*
> 
> I hope not me because I have not even made one comment about this new Kanger drip product neither do I beleive I am a contributor to "elitist nonsense".
> 
> I am a Reo fan but I appreciate all devices and use many.
> 
> Edit - i did actually make one post in this thread but wasnt passing any judgement, just thought this product was cool. Here's the link
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kanger-squonkbox.t20249/#post-334801


Agree with you 100% in fact ive never seen a post by you that would fit in that category but i do agree with @n0ugh7_zw as well. I've been seeing a trend on the forum lately and its one that is completely the opposite reason I joined here in the first place

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alex

GerharddP said:


> Agree with you 100% in fact ive never seen a post by you that would fit in that category but i do agree with @n0ugh7_zw as well. I've been seeing a trend on the forum lately and its one that is completely the opposite reason I joined here in the first place


What trend are you talking about?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Alex said:


> What trend are you talking about?


A snooty trend maybe?


----------



## GerharddP

Alex said:


> What trend are you talking about?


One thats almost like a "clique" a special club that if you can't afford it your not invited..when I joined it was about helping out and sharing knowledge. These days its all about "look what I've got"

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## GerharddP

Tell you what. This discussion has gone very far off topic. If someone/group has taken offense to what has been said then I humbly apologize. It's luckily only my opinion.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

GerharddP said:


> One thats almost like a "clique" a special club that if you can't afford it your not invited..when I joined it was about helping out and sharing knowledge. These days its all about "look what I've got"


I'm sorry you feel that way. 
I'm sure you will be welcomed into any clique revolving around Squonkers irrespective of what device you have.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP

Christos said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way.
> I'm sure you will be welcomed into any clique revolving around Squonkers irrespective of what device you have.


If you read the previous posts youl understand why I'm saying I doubt that very highly


----------



## rogue zombie

I must say, I also don't understand why when Reo fans don't think something is as good as a Reo... they're being "elitist" or "snooty"

There's two sides to every coin, as they say.

Now I can't voice my opinion, so that I'm not being elite.... Pfft whatever

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

GerharddP said:


> One thats almost like a "clique" a special club that if you can't afford it your not invited..when I joined it was about helping out and sharing knowledge. These days its all about "look what I've got"



Feelings of inadequacy related to vape gear.. really?

So guys who are passionate about certain devices should refrain from posting pictures and sharing their experiences on this forum?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP

Once again this is very far off topic, to get back on it I think it seems to be a very cool device. Its very innovative and ground breaking almost whether its been made in USA or japan. I see their future is a very bright one as they almost always listen to their customers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

GerharddP said:


> One thats almost like a "clique" a special club that if you can't afford it your not invited..when I joined it was about helping out and sharing knowledge. These days its all about "look what I've got"



I do not know of such a special club that you need to be invited to
Or need be able to afford.

In fact, we just had an epic vape meet open to all and it was free to attend. I do believe it was enjoyed by many. 

I feel the same applies here on the forum.
I also know that myself and many others here on the forum go out of their way to help others in their vaping journeys. Much in the same way as it has been for some time. If anything I would say it has accelerated of late because we have more knowledgeable members in various areas all helping and offering advice.


----------



## GerharddP

Alex said:


> Feelings of inadequacy related to vape gear.. really?
> 
> So guys who are passionate about certain devices should refrain from posting pictures and sharing their experiences on this forum?


Taking the whole conversation out of context are we? The discussion was never a comparison between Reos and the drip box. It was about thoughts on the drip box but some saw the opportunity to compare without any prior knowledge of the drip box. This is what I'm saying. Regarding your inadequate comment, like I said opinions.


----------



## rogue zombie

GerharddP said:


> One thats almost like a "clique" a special club that if you can't afford it your not invited..when I joined it was about helping out and sharing knowledge. These days its all about "look what I've got"



I don't see it that way.

I most certainly don't have the luxury budget to boast some of the collections some here own. But I don't feel inferior in any way with my humble collection.

And I'm talking Reos, Snowwolfs, DNA... Whatever. My wife would kick my ass if I owned 5 devices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

GerharddP said:


> Taking the whole conversation out of context are we? The discussion was never a comparison between Reos and the drip box. It was about thoughts on the drip box but some saw the opportunity to compare without any prior knowledge of the drip box. This is what I'm saying. Regarding your inadequate comment, like I said opinions.


The reo has been one of the fist bottom feed devices. 
The comparison to a reo of any new squonker is natural because well it's sqounking. 
Naturally we are going to compare any bottom feed device to the first bottom fed device.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GerharddP

Christos said:


> The reo has been one of the fist bottom feed devices.
> The comparison to a reo of any new squonker is natural because well it's sqounking.
> Naturally we are going to compare any bottom feed device to the first bottom fed device.



Comparing apples with apples or apples with air. A comparison is made between two things known to the comparator. Do you own a drip box?


----------



## Christos

GerharddP said:


> Comparing apples with apples or apples with air. A comparison is made between two things known to the comparator. Do you own a drip box?


No, I don't own a drip box nor have I any intention of owning one.
I'm comparing a squonker with a squonker. Comparing a box mod to a squonker would constitute an irrelevant comparison.
This is like comparing a car to a car or a bus to a bus. Not a bakkie to a sports car.

I stand corrected but I think the only negative thing I said about the drip box is that I don't hold kangertec in high esteem.


----------



## GerharddP

Christos said:


> No, I don't own a drip box nor have I any inventing of owning one.
> I'm comparing a squonker with a squonker. Comparing a box mod to a squonker would constitute an irrelevant comparison.
> This is like comparing a car to a car or a bus to a bus. Not a bakkie to a sports car.
> 
> I stand corrected but I think the only negative thing I said about the drip box is that I don't hold kangertec in high esteem.


Noted


----------



## Viper_SA

'Elke brommer op sy die drol'. Just to clear op the 'elitist' comment @GerharddP, I own 5 Reos, 4 were acquired 2nd hand. One from you actually. If I recall, you had two up for sale due to needing money urgently... Then, BOOM, you have a 200W T divice. So it isn't so elitist to own a REO. Maybe you couldn't try TC AND own a REO. Neither can I. I have never treated anyone like shit because they don't own the best. I'm sure you didn't either while you owned a REO. So why make such negative comments? By the way, I have never seen a filthier REO than the mini I bought from you, and it cost me a repair kit straight away because of a leaky 510. Maybe you should have spent the R350 on a repair kit and Cleaned it up, before making it someone else's problem. Then you would still own a reo and not feel left out....Don't throw stones and derogatory comments because you couldn't take care of your REO. Seriously. 

Anyway, my opinion of the drip box stems from the two shitty subtanks I owned from kangertech. If it's anywhere near the same build quality, I certainly don't want one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Ok then, can we get back to the OP. The drip box is working very nicely with my Rogue. It's a tighter draw than the kangertech Bf but working life a charm.

Btw the drainage on the attie us the best that I have seen on any BF Attie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Raslin said:


> Ok then, can we get back to the OP. The drip box is working very nicely with my Rogue. It's a tighter draw than the kangertech Bf but working life a charm.
> 
> Btw the drainage on the attie us the best that I have seen on any BF Attie.


I don't care about the drainage, how's the taste? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raslin

Taste and draw is about the same as a velocity to me at least when the air is fully open.

Half way is a sweet spot for flavour. And you can really do MTL if you want with the slots almost closed.


----------



## shabbar

Raslin said:


> Taste and draw is about the same as a velocity to me at least when the air is fully open.
> 
> Half way is a sweet spot for flavour. And you can really do MTL if you want with the slots almost closed.



i would love to swing past and have a look @Raslin , ive lost your no please pm me with it


----------



## wazarmoto

I don't see what all the issue is about what people use and what they want vape with. Labeling people elitist cos there are a few of them using a specific type device does not make them elitist. It's like eating something that is an acquired taste. Why take off or have an issue with someone? Makes no sense. 

Anyways, dripbox might take a permanent place in my small but growing collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP

Viper_SA said:


> 'Elke brommer op sy die drol'. Just to clear op the 'elitist' comment @GerharddP, I own 5 Reos, 4 were acquired 2nd hand. One from you actually. If I recall, you had two up for sale due to needing money urgently... Then, BOOM, you have a 200W T divice. So it isn't so elitist to own a REO. Maybe you couldn't try TC AND own a REO. Neither can I. I have never treated anyone like shit because they don't own the best. I'm sure you didn't either while you owned a REO. So why make such negative comments? By the way, I have never seen a filthier REO than the mini I bought from you, and it cost me a repair kit straight away because of a leaky 510. Maybe you should have spent the R350 on a repair kit and Cleaned it up, before making it someone else's problem. Then you would still own a reo and not feel left out....Don't throw stones and derogatory comments because you couldn't take care of your REO. Seriously.
> 
> Anyway, my opinion of the drip box stems from the two shitty subtanks I owned from kangertech. If it's anywhere near the same build quality, I certainly don't want one.


I had to free up cash because of some **** that didnt pay me as agreed upon. I needed to pay my dues that i agreed to do. After i sold them this person payed me and i was fine again. I then bought a balrog which then was traded for the 200W mod. The intention was not to drop anyone with a problem as i would have told you about it if i knew it was a problem. The only person going around and slandering people is you. I never mentioned your name nor did I mention any specific persons name. I was expressing a observation that ive had for a while now and by the looks of things I'm not the only one. Like I've said if anyone feels hurt by my comments then I am sorry. What I was trying to say is that I will never look down on a man unless I'm helping him up.


----------



## Dubz




----------



## Christos

The reo was and is in fact the very first squonk device. Most devices that have tried to make a squonker cheaply have failed so please understand we have tried most of them and speak from experience when we say we are not excited for a new squonker. 

I think is fair to say that Rob from reosmods pioneered this style of vape so some credit it due. 
Nice to see that the reo holds its presence and it will be difficult to overthrow.

Internet blurb on reos and squonking 

*Squonkers*:

First appearing in early 2011… this interesting variation on both tanks and box mods allowed people to vape large quantities of liquid without the need for constant refilling of drippers.These vapers are zealots and cannot be dissuaded from parting with their mod for a millisecond, they alone have managed to sell all of their old gear and concentrate on the Borgian hegemony that is Squonking.

For more info on this galactic trend please see this link to the original manufacturer:

http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=2

Who amongst knows what is to come in the near future. There are more Squonking set ups appearing monthly so please do your own research, if this appeals to you as a vaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GerharddP

Christos said:


> The reo was and is in fact the very first squonk device. Most devices that have tried to make a squonker cheaply have failed so please understand we have tried most of them and speak from experience when we say we are not excited for a new squonker.
> 
> I think is fair to say that Rob from reosmods pioneered this style of vape so some credit it due.
> Nice to see that the reo holds its presence and it will be difficult to overthrow.
> 
> Internet blurb on reos and squonking
> 
> *Squonkers*:
> 
> First appearing in early 2011… this interesting variation on both tanks and box mods allowed people to vape large quantities of liquid without the need for constant refilling of drippers.These vapers are zealots and cannot be dissuaded from parting with their mod for a millisecond, they alone have managed to sell all of their old gear and concentrate on the Borgian hegemony that is Squonking.
> 
> For more info on this galactic trend please see this link to the original manufacturer:
> 
> http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=2
> 
> Who amongst knows what is to come in the near future. There are more Squonking set ups appearing monthly so please do your own research, if this appeals to you as a vaper.


I'm not taking away anything from Rob..he made an awesome mod and will be forever grateful that I have had a taste of simply put perfect form vs function. I'm just saying that not all can afford $150 for a mod not in this day and age. And then the guys that are lucky enough to own them keep them under lock and key. I'm very excited for this mod because i can afford it and it is the simplicity of a squonk at an affordable price point

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

You guys crack me up

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Went out for the day and that escalated...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz

DoubleD said:


> You guys crack me up



Me too, I was thinking of taking a photo, buts its in my bum and I didnt think anyone wanted to see it. 

On a serious note, this Dripbox is an excellent entry into squonking and also practical from an ADV point of view.
If on the off chance it breaks electronically, a simple mosfet swop should have it up and running again.
It seems to have the same small ergonomic form factor as my iJoy Solo mini which is another plus, tempting, but Im more of a MTL user and quite happy with my Kayfun V3 mini.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Viper_SA said:


> Actually, it's more like 3 for the price of a REO without an atty and 2 years from now they will all be broken, while Reos will just keep on working.


Please tell me where I can get a reo for R 2,400.00 delivered to my door ? I will take 2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

WARMACHINE said:


> Please tell me where I can get a reo for R 2,400.00 delivered to my door ? I will take 2


A reo costs 150 $. The economy ones are still available for 130$. 
Shipping is another story. Either ask vapour mountain to get it for you or join a group buy and split the costs. You will get it for less then R2400 in that way. 
130$x 16 = R2080.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

blujeenz said:


> On a serious note, this Dripbox is an excellent entry into squonking and also practical from an ADV point of view.



Agree, always been interested in squonking, but to have to spend 6K on a device, that I am not sure I will enjoy, especially when I see that most squonkerlings are very mellow vapers (except @Silver with his 20+mg nic juices)

I have been running drippers on mods with 100w - 150w power outputs at 0.2 ohm builds, am I going to get the same experience from a squonker, I would never know with a Reo. The dripbox may give me more insight, and if the product is bad, it is only a R 800 paperweight.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Christos said:


> A reo costs 150 $. The economy ones are still available for 130$.
> Shipping is another story. Either ask vapour mountain to get it for you or join a group buy and split the costs. You will get it for less then R2400 in that way.
> 130$x 16 = R2080.


Exactly, l checked with DHL. Shipping will cost between R1750.00 and R 2,000.00 depending on our currency, plus don't forget 14% VAT


----------



## Christos

WARMACHINE said:


> Exactly, l checked with DHL. Shipping will cost between R1750.00 and R 2,000.00 depending on our currency, plus don't forget 14% VAT


There are at least 10 guys that will join a group buy from reosmods. R2000 ÷ 10 = R200. So the final price is R2280. Still less than R2400. Lets say it costs R100 for Za shipping R 2380. Still less than R2400 albeit R20 less.


----------



## DaveH

What a disgrace this Thread is, it supposed to be about Kanger Squonkbox.
This is what happens when posters post off topic and it becomes a free for all.
This is why most forums have a rule 'Stay on Topic' and further it is extremely rude not to.
Mods ............... where are you asleep? ............ don't know what to do? 
An Absolute disgrace.
All you posters that have posted off topic - shame on you
Dave

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## Christos

WARMACHINE said:


> Exactly, l checked with DHL. Shipping will cost between R1750.00 and R 2,000.00 depending on our currency, plus don't forget 14% VAT


I've left out vat because the zar usd rate is 15.46 currently and I'm working on R16 a usd.


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> I never and still cannot understand why people buy 4x4 capable vehicles and have smooth road tyres on them.
> I understand smooth tires give you better fuel economy but IF you are worried about fuel economy then a 4x4 isn't what you should be buying.


----------



## Christos

DaveH said:


> What a disgrace this Thread is, it supposed to be about Kanger Squonkbox.
> This is what happens when posters post off topic and it becomes a free for all.
> This is why most forums have a rule 'Stay on Topic' and further it is extremely rude not to.
> Mods ............... where are you asleep? ............ don't know what to do?
> An Absolute disgrace.
> All you posters that have posted off topic - shame on you
> Dave


Dave, anything with the word squonk in it originated from reosmods. Naturally it will be compared to its origins. 

I have the perfect image for this. ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Raslin said:


> Ok then, can we get back to the OP. The drip box is working very nicely with my Rogue. It's a tighter draw than the kangertech Bf but working life a charm.
> 
> Btw the drainage on the attie us the best that I have seen on any BF Attie.



Okay, so swapping the atty is a non-issue. Cool. That was my concern.

How is the mod for use? Fit and finish? Door, buttons, etc.?


----------



## Alex

I really like the juice feed tube design on this mod.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raslin

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Okay, so swapping the atty is a non-issue. Cool. That was my concern.
> 
> How is the mod for use? Fit and finish? Door, buttons, etc.?



Nice light fit in my hand, the button is good, no rattle at all. I like the extra screw on the battery door, so the battery sits firmly in the tube. The rouge sits flush with the mod, no over hang. The only problem is that the paint in the bottle tube peeled off after some citrus juice leaked onto it.

I prefer the route to the stock at type - BUT that's just me I don'the like lots of air like on the velocity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Good Morning Guys. 
This is the one thread I don't wanna post on, it feels like walking in a war zone... lol. Just for interest sake, I read an article on Vaping World, regarding the Kangertech Dropbox and a vendor who deals almost exclusively with Kangertech said that Kangertech has made this mod to check out the squonking community and that it is a entry level device. Once they had secured their market, they will definitely bring out a "Mercedes-Benz" squonker if I may call it so. That sounds very promising to me, and I know it would still be an affordable squonking option.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## wazarmoto

Agreed @Petrus. Kanger will definitely bring out something more premium. In fact, I have a guy feeling the other big players will bring something out as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Christos said:


> There are at least 10 guys that will join a group buy from reosmods. R2000 ÷ 10 = R200. So the final price is R2280. Still less than R2400. Lets say it costs R100 for Za shipping R 2380. Still less than R2400 albeit R20 less.


Cool, who does these group buys, do you contact Vapour mountain ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Christos said:


> I've left out vat because the zar usd rate is 15.46 currently and I'm working on R16 a usd.


Hmm.....I don't think VAT is 3 %


----------



## rogue zombie

WARMACHINE said:


> Cool, who does these group buys, do you contact Vapour mountain ?


As far as I understand Vapour Mountain won't be doing a 'Reo buy' for a few months.

I think your best bet would be starting a thread to gather who wants in, and take it from there. Pay via PayPal etc.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raslin

How can you start a Reo group buy in a Drip box thread?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Raslin said:


> How can you start a Reo group buy in a Drip box thread?


If you put your mind to it, you can do anything

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## NewOobY

lol - @WARMACHINE I want in, if you do a group buy. Lemme know bro.


----------



## Lehan

I'll also take one...

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Guys, if you want to do a group buy on the forum, please make use of the Group Buy subforum here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/vape-group-buys/

Please read the rules posted there and follow them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

WOW.....this mod is so good. Been vaping it all day. I can't compare to other squonkboxes (as I own none), but compared to my other carry devices (Kbox Mini, VTC Mini), it gives great flavour, really small and light in weight. Very easy to setup, and get working with the supplied coil build. Not a cloud monster, but exactly what I need for my ADV. The RDA, looks like it has loads of space for coils and wicks. The juice bottle seems to work as expected. Top airflow adjustment is very simple. Design looks pretty much leak proof, other than maybe if the airflow was fully opened and excess juice may leak out when the device is layed down sideways. How good the bottle is, only time can tell. Seems pretty basic, and easy enough to replace if required. 

Regards flavour, there is definitely something different. Not sure if it is the actual mod or the coil setup. Vaping Lemon Creams. Compared to my normal setup - KBox Mini with Trinty Subtank and GClapton coil - the vape is more zesty, and to me more like the eye twisting lemon taste you get when you lick off the lemon cream off those famous biscuits. I don't taste the biscuit, but then I have never tasted it on my lower wattage devices, only 100+ watt devices, with appropriately low ohm builds. 

I will try some tobacco flavours late in the week, as I have always found (for me) these flavours seem to show the good, the bad and the ugly of my equipment.

Well done Kangertech, I think you may bring squonking to the masses

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Petrus

@WARMACHINE , thanks, plain and simple, stick to the thread and gave a decent review. Thumbs up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Lehan

Super excited to receive mine...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

WARMACHINE said:


> WOW.....this mod is so good. Been vaping it all day. I can't compare to other squonkboxes (as I own none), but compared to my other carry devices (Kbox Mini, VTC Mini), it gives great flavour, really small and light in weight. Very easy to setup, and get working with the supplied coil build. Not a cloud monster, but exactly what I need for my ADV. The RDA, looks like it has loads of space for coils and wicks. The juice bottle seems to work as expected. Top airflow adjustment is very simple. Design looks pretty much leak proof, other than maybe if the airflow was fully opened and excess juice may leak out when the device is layed down sideways. How good the bottle is, only time can tell. Seems pretty basic, and easy enough to replace if required.
> 
> Regards flavour, there is definitely something different. Not sure if it is the actual mod or the coil setup. Vaping Lemon Creams. Compared to my normal setup - KBox Mini with Trinty Subtank and GClapton coil - the vape is more zesty, and to me more like the eye twisting lemon taste you get when you lick off the lemon cream off those famous biscuits. I don't taste the biscuit, but then I have never tasted it on my lower wattage devices, only 100+ watt devices, with appropriately low ohm builds.
> 
> I will try some tobacco flavours late in the week, as I have always found (for me) these flavours seem to show the good, the bad and the ugly of my equipment.
> 
> Well done Kangertech, I think you may bring squonking to the masses


Great stuff.



for the win!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Ja,Ja,Ja.....you guys won. Trigger pulled. I hope the 'ladies' accept their new friend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

Sqounker FTW

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

One thing I don't like is the Kangertech logo on the RDA doesn't line up nicely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

WARMACHINE said:


> One thing I don't like is the Kangertech logo on the RDA doesn't line up nicely.


Place an o-ring over the 510 on the mod to give you some leeway to line it up to your satisfaction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH

WARMACHINE said:


> One thing I don't like is the Kangertech logo on the RDA doesn't line up nicely.


Yes it does - one just has to turn it. 
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

WARMACHINE said:


> One thing I don't like is the Kangertech logo on the RDA doesn't line up nicely.


Haha, I think you must pimp your ride.


----------



## rogue zombie

Looks quite smart in actual photos as opposed to advertising material.

I like it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

DaveH said:


> Yes it does - one just has to turn it.
> Dave


me....Dumb dumb, so easy. Thanks m8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Hi Guys. So eventually I got the Kangertech Squonker. My thoughts: For a vaper who want to try squonking, perfect. Decent quality, no leaking, good squonking, better than average bottles, decent to perfect hit. Downside: An A+ shitty atty. Now this is where the fun/war starts. I am used to RM2, OL16, Nuppin, Snapdragon attys. Unfortunately you cant compare, it issss expensive, but worth the money. Now, I will try my Radius atty, also a high end atty, but at an average price. If it works you will have a winner at the 60 watts. My verdict as a Reonaut: The kit with the Kangertech atty 4/10. The mod at its own 7/10. So with a decent atty this is sure a winner for a entry level squonker.

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Petrus said:


> Hi Guys. So eventually I got the Kangertech Squonker. My thoughts: For a vaper who want to try squonking, perfect. Decent quality, no leaking, good squonking, better than average bottles, decent to perfect hit. Downside: An A+ shitty atty. Now this is where the fun/war starts. I am used to RM2, OL16, Nuppin, Snapdragon attys. Unfortunately you cant compare, it issss expensive, but worth the money. Now, I will try my Radius atty, also a high end atty, but at an average price. If it works you will have a winner at the 60 watts. My verdict as a Reonaut: The kit with the Kangertech atty 4/10. The mod at its own 7/10. So with a decent atty this is sure a winner for a entry level squonker.



Thanks for the thoughtful post, P. Puts it in some perspective.

The more folks we can have getting in to squonking, the more the scene will be rich with quality gear. I've always thought that a sub-$100 regulated squonk box would start a revolution. If Kanger releases a V2 with power control, they might very well be the ones hoisting the first banner.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Now, I made a 0,21ohm Ni80 built in my Radius atty. Now man, this is a kick ass vape. 10/10. Super duper awesome. This little device will definitely be my carry around device. The atty match quite nicely IMO.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Holy Moly, Sorry guys, now I see the dust on my atty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Nice! Love the lines of the new config - better proportions to my eye. I know, I know... it's supposed to be all about the vape, but I'm a sucker for design and composition.

I, for one, will be eager to hear how it holds up as an all-day carry.

Just for shiggles, you should try your snappy on it.


----------



## Petrus

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Nice! Love the lines of the new config - better proportions to my eye. I know, I know... it's supposed to be all about the vape, but I'm a sucker for design and composition.
> 
> I, for one, will be eager to hear how it holds up as an all-day carry.
> 
> Just for shiggles, you should try your snappy on it.


No Way, @Papa_Lazarou .......Snappy vs. P67........or maybe Snappy vs. ............wait and see.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Petrus said:


> Now, I made a 0,21ohm Ni80 built in my Radius atty. Now man, this is a kick ass vape. 10/10. Super duper awesome. This little device will definitely be my carry around device. The atty match quite nicely IMO.


Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## Andre

blujeenz said:


> Pics or it didnt happen.


Pic was posted - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kanger-squonkbox.t20249/page-11#post-348334

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

blujeenz said:


> Pics or it didnt happen.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz

Andre said:


> Pic was posted - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kanger-squonkbox.t20249/page-11#post-348334


I was a "_johnny come lately" _and the "_unreads"_ scrolled right on past the pic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

blujeenz said:


> I was a "_johnny come lately" _and the "_unreads"_ scrolled right on past the pic.


Lol, well now you got a picture of the coils and wicking as well. And I must say @Petrus's building skills are now surpassing my mediocre efforts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I got to play with one today.. granted @BigGuy had rebuilt the coils with Ni80 and I have to say I was pretty impressed with the device and the vape it produced. I really wanted to hate the device but they did a good job and for those that want to try squonking this is a great buy! I was tempted to get one just to take fishing because if it went overboard I wouldn't be that sad... but in the end I resisted because I have plenty of perfect squonkers and and they are insured. The only REO that is irreplaceable is Original Engraved Avril and she never leaves the house.

Bottom line a great buy at the price!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Baker

Petrus said:


> Hi Guys. So eventually I got the Kangertech Squonker. My thoughts: For a vaper who want to try squonking, perfect. Decent quality, no leaking, good squonking, better than average bottles, decent to perfect hit. Downside: An A+ shitty atty. Now this is where the fun/war starts. I am used to RM2, OL16, Nuppin, Snapdragon attys. Unfortunately you cant compare, it issss expensive, but worth the money. Now, I will try my Radius atty, also a high end atty, but at an average price. If it works you will have a winner at the 60 watts. My verdict as a Reonaut: The kit with the Kangertech atty 4/10. The mod at its own 7/10. So with a decent atty this is sure a winner for a entry level squonker.



I have no experience with owning drippers but I'm planning to get a Dripbox, so my question is, what makes it a shitty atty? The build deck? The vapor production? Throat hit? The flavor? Anything else?

I was never a smoker so I only vape for the flavor, only 0mg, and i don't care about building my own coils. I only care about two things - leaking and flavor. If it doesn't leak and the flavor is better than any non-dripping tank then that's all I want. Does the atty pass in that regard?


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Baker said:


> I have no experience with owning drippers but I'm planning to get a Dripbox, so my question is, what makes it a shitty atty? The build deck? The vapor production? Throat hit? The flavor? Anything else?



Can't comment on the stock atty that comes with the Drip Box as I haven't tried one but I can comment on your question.

You pretty much nailed it - atties can "fail" (in quotes because a fail for one person might not be for another - it's a highly subjective call) due to build decks, vapour production (specifically, air flow), and flavour production.

Some build decks are easy to build on, other not so much (some downright painful). Again, this can be subjective - some folks swear by 2-post atties, others by block center posts, and a whole host of other physical features of the platform you get to build with.

Air flow can make or break an atty for you and it really depends on your preferences. There can be too much air for some, too little for others. To accommodate for this range in need, most atties have afc (a way to adjust the amount of air taken in to the atty), but even then an atty can be too "loose" for a MTL vaper or to "tight" for a DLH'er. Strongly tied to this is the actual build (coil or coils) you put in it - this will largely determine the amount of air the build needs to produce vapour as you'd like it (again, emphasis on "as you'd like it").

Flavour (a big item, BTW, for most any vaper) can be a very elusive thing for all atties. Most everyone wants more rather than less, and in general, smaller chambered atties will outproduce larger chambered atties in this regard. We're talking 14mm atties like the Graal, Viper, or Chalice compared to 22 or 24mm atties like the Velocity or Kennedy. Before fans of the larger atties lynch me on this, you can get great flavour from the larger atties but you generally need a lot of air and take in a lot of vapour, so what I'm saying is that flavour is greater per cubic unit of vapour with a smaller atty.

So, an atty can be a fail for you in terms of flavour if it just needs to be vaped to get it in a different way from the way you like to vape.

Some atties, however, just plain fail (or at least lag behind their contemporaries) no matter the build or how you vape them. They can be easy peasy to build, produce huge monster clouds, provide the perfect amount of air.... and be meh for flavour.

With respect to throat hit, I've always found this to be much more a function of nic concentration in the juice and the amount of PG in the juice (the higher the amount of either increasing the TH), rather than an atty or build effect.

Sooo... a "fail" for an atty can be the result of any combination of the above and it's very subjective. And that's not even considering the juice used, which can sometimes make or break the setup in any atty. What works in one atty with a particular build might be ass in another.

As a a side note, squonking has a couple of other atty considerations - leaking and drainage. Because what we do is squeeze juice into the atty to wet the wicks, it can be a problem to have juice leak out (usually through the air holes). Related to that, if an atty won't drain the excess juice back into the bottle well, that can be an issue.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Baker said:


> I have no experience with owning drippers but I'm planning to get a Dripbox, so my question is, what makes it a shitty atty? The build deck? The vapor production? Throat hit? The flavor? Anything else?
> 
> I was never a smoker so I only vape for the flavor, only 0mg, and i don't care about building my own coils. I only care about two things - leaking and flavor. If it doesn't leak and the flavor is better than any non-dripping tank then that's all I want. Does the atty pass in that regard?


@Baker this is a great start point for dripping and squonking, and I am pretty sure you will enjoy the device. Please keep in mind this is a lung hitter, not really for Mouth to Lung vaping. The adjustable airflow is great for adjusting the throat hits. Please keep in mind @Petrus is a Reonault, and his experience on Bottom Fed atomisers far out weighs most vapers, so the dripbox's stock coil and atomizer will not do the job for his vaping needs and palate.

I am loving the device, and have purchased a separate BF RDA, cause the convenience of this device is great. I think if Kanger's sales are good on the dripbox, we may see different versions being released in coming months and years, with power and/or temp control etc.

60 watts is not enough for some of my insane dripper buddies, but for the majority of us noobies, this device is a great pocket dripper. I am so impressed with this squonker that I have purchased 3 other squonkers (other brands)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

WARMACHINE said:


> @Baker this is a great start point for dripping and squonking, and I am pretty sure you will enjoy the device. Please keep in mind this is a lung hitter, not really for Mouth to Lung vaping. The adjustable airflow is great for adjusting the throat hits. Please keep in mind @Petrus is a Reonault, and his experience on Bottom Fed atomisers far out weighs most vapers, so the dripbox's stock coil and atomizer will not do the job for his vaping needs and palate.
> 
> I am loving the device, and have purchased a separate BF RDA, cause the convenience of this device is great. I think if Kanger's sales are good on the dripbox, we may see different versions being released in coming months and years, with power and/or temp control etc.
> 
> 60 watts is not enough for some of my insane dripper buddies, but for the majority of us noobies, this device is a great pocket dripper. I am so impressed with this squonker that I have purchased 3 other squonkers (other brands)


@


WARMACHINE said:


> @Baker this is a great start point for dripping and squonking, and I am pretty sure you will enjoy the device. Please keep in mind this is a lung hitter, not really for Mouth to Lung vaping. The adjustable airflow is great for adjusting the throat hits. Please keep in mind @Petrus is a Reonault, and his experience on Bottom Fed atomisers far out weighs most vapers, so the dripbox's stock coil and atomizer will not do the job for his vaping needs and palate.
> 
> I am loving the device, and have purchased a separate BF RDA, cause the convenience of this device is great. I think if Kanger's sales are good on the dripbox, we may see different versions being released in coming months and years, with power and/or temp control etc.
> 
> 60 watts is not enough for some of my insane dripper buddies, but for the majority of us noobies, this device is a great pocket dripper. I am so impressed with this squonker that I have purchased 3 other squonkers (other brands)


@WARMACHINE, what atty did you get?


----------



## WARMACHINE

Petrus said:


> @
> 
> @WARMACHINE, what atty did you get?


Hastur RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

WARMACHINE said:


> Hastur RDA



The hastur is fun - unique air flow, good non-leaker. Beefy clouds if you want 'em.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

That is excellent to hear, the reason I mentioned the stock atty is purely, because I am so damn impressed with this mod. I think if they made the stock atty so that you could change the drip tip I would have scored the atty more. With the stock built and doing lung hits it gets quite warm. I see on Kangertechs website all the Dripbox's is sold out. Vape Decadence now got a good deal on their's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Can't comment on the stock atty that comes with the Drip Box as I haven't tried one but I can comment on your question.
> 
> You pretty much nailed it - atties can "fail" (in quotes because a fail for one person might not be for another - it's a highly subjective call) due to build decks, vapour production (specifically, air flow), and flavour production.
> 
> Some build decks are easy to build on, other not so much (some downright painful). Again, this can be subjective - some folks swear by 2-post atties, others by block center posts, and a whole host of other physical features of the platform you get to build with.
> 
> Air flow can make or break an atty for you and it really depends on your preferences. There can be too much air for some, too little for others. To accommodate for this range in need, most atties have afc (a way to adjust the amount of air taken in to the atty), but even then an atty can be too "loose" for a MTL vaper or to "tight" for a DLH'er. Strongly tied to this is the actual build (coil or coils) you put in it - this will largely determine the amount of air the build needs to produce vapour as you'd like it (again, emphasis on "as you'd like it").
> 
> Flavour (a big item, BTW, for most any vaper) can be a very elusive thing for all atties. Most everyone wants more rather than less, and in general, smaller chambered atties will outproduce larger chambered atties in this regard. We're talking 14mm atties like the Graal, Viper, or Chalice compared to 22 or 24mm atties like the Velocity or Kennedy. Before fans of the larger atties lynch me on this, you can get great flavour from the larger atties but you generally need a lot of air and take in a lot of vapour, so what I'm saying is that flavour is greater per cubic unit of vapour with a smaller atty.
> 
> So, an atty can be a fail for you in terms of flavour if it just needs to be vaped to get it in a different way from the way you like to vape.
> 
> Some atties, however, just plain fail (or at least lag behind their contemporaries) no matter the build or how you vape them. They can be easy peasy to build, produce huge monster clouds, provide the perfect amount of air.... and be meh for flavour.
> 
> With respect to throat hit, I've always found this to be much more a function of nic concentration in the juice and the amount of PG in the juice (the higher the amount of either increasing the TH), rather than an atty or build effect.
> 
> Sooo... a "fail" for an atty can be the result of any combination of the above and it's very subjective. And that's not even considering the juice used, which can sometimes make or break the setup in any atty. What works in one atty with a particular build might be ass in another.
> 
> As a a side note, squonking has a couple of other atty considerations - leaking and drainage. Because what we do is squeeze juice into the atty to wet the wicks, it can be a problem to have juice leak out (usually through the air holes). Related to that, if an atty won't drain the excess juice back into the bottle well, that can be an issue.



Loved this post of yours @Papa_Lazarou 
You nailed it!
Your comment about flavour per square inch was just so well explained 

Something which I have grappled with explaining is the difference between vapour volume and flavour accuracy. It seems when some people say "more flavour" they are referring to more vapour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Silver said:


> Loved this post of yours @Papa_Lazarou
> You nailed it!
> Your comment about flavour per square inch was just so well explained
> 
> Something which I have grappled with explaining is the difference between vapour volume and flavour accuracy. It seems when some people say "more flavour" they are referring to more vapour.



Well, thank you, sir.

I think the subject of flavour is a deep, deep topic, particularly when you're talking about a complex juice. Most folks I talk to talk about more flavour as "more intense" _something - _like turning a crappy stereo up louder. I like to 'hear' all the notes of the juice - like using a better amp and speakers, not necessarily loudly. To me, that's more flavour.

Sure, a baseline amount of flavour intensity is required - too muted in general is nonplussing - but to sense each note in a 6 ingredient juice is sublime and it doesn't have to be in your face.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Loved this post of yours @Papa_Lazarou
> You nailed it!
> Your comment about flavour per square inch was just so well explained
> 
> Something which I have grappled with explaining is the difference between vapour volume and flavour accuracy. It seems when some people say "more flavour" they are referring to more vapour.


@Silver, that post of @Papa_Lazarou is so full of information, but what bugs me is why is the Snapdragon such a flavour beast in comparison with say the Nuppin and OL16? It is a much bigger atty. The airflow is from under the coils. Could it be the reason?


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Petrus said:


> @Silver, that post of @Papa_Lazarou is so full of information, but what bugs me is why is the Snapdragon such a flavour beast in comparison with say the Nuppin and OL16? It is a much bigger atty. The airflow is from under the coils. Could it be the reason?



I'd hazard a guess that air flow dynamics play a big part, but more likely it's air intake proximity to the coil(s) and the physics of the flow coming out from the intakes rather than orientation (from the bottom).

You can get 3rd party caps for the snappy that reduce the chamber size and the flavour is not appreciably better (IME).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lehan

I received my dripbox earlier this week. Never used a dripper or squonker this is a totally different ballgame. Loving this. Chain vaping it non stop

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Lehan said:


> I received my dripbox earlier this week. Never used a dripper or squeaker this is a totally different ballgame. Loving this. Chain vaping it non stop
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


@Lehan , I promise you if you buy another atty, you wont put it down. The stock atty is good, but you will really appreciate the mod say with a Velocity BF atty, it is like a new world.


----------



## Lehan

I will most definitely look for one. Seen as I'll have to stock up on more juice within next week. Who sells the velocity bf atty?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wesley

Can someone recommend a good MTL BF available locally? Preferably single coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Lehan said:


> I will most definitely look for one. Seen as I'll have to stock up on more juice within next week. Who sells the velocity bf atty?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


You must talk to Vapeclub, if I am correct they can BF most of the drippers. Give it a shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest

Petrus said:


> Now, I made a 0,21ohm Ni80 built in my Radius atty. Now man, this is a kick ass vape. 10/10. Super duper awesome. This little device will definitely be my carry around device. The atty match quite nicely IMO.


Some photos please? Never mind, I jumped the gun.


----------



## Petrus

Ernest said:


> Some photos please? Never mind, I jumped the gun.


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kanger-squonkbox.t20249/page-11

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Baker

Lol, thanks all who responded! So much info, and I should have been more clear - I've tried good drippers because a buddy of mine has a few so I know what u guys look for, I just don't own any yet.

I only do lung hitting.

I may have missed it but what I'd just like to know is, from anyone who has tried the Dripbox atty, is the flavor production better than any non-dripper (RTA) tank? I would assume it is simply because of the way drippers are designed and set up, and every single dripper i've tried so far produces more flavor than any of the many RTA's I've tried, so I just want to confirm that this is one does that as well?


----------



## Andre

Wesley said:


> Can someone recommend a good MTL BF available locally? Preferably single coil.


Very scarce locally. You could try the Classifieds: Wanted.

Best I can suggest is to buy some atomizers from Fasttech and ask @JakesSA or @hands to BF them for you. Like the Atomic here and the Snapdragon here. @Rob Fisher has a top air flow one, but I cannot remember the name atm or if it is good for MTL.


----------



## Alex

In my experience, there are so many factors can affect the flavour of a particular RDA. Things like different coil diameters, different wicking materials, the density of those materials in the coil. The coil placement, the drip tip, airflow, power. In fact the list is seemingly endless. Even the flavour of certain juices seem better suited to certain devices.

I think it can take a long time to find the right "build" for a particular device. And that would obviously be to one's own specific preference. But with new things arriving all the time. Many don't experiment long enough to dial that RDA into just the perfect vape to suit themselves.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Baker

Alex said:


> In my experience, there are so many factors can affect the flavour of a particular RDA. Things like different coil diameters, different wicking materials, the density of those materials in the coil. The coil placement, the drip tip, airflow, power. In fact the list is seemingly endless. Even the flavour of certain juices seem better suited to certain devices.
> 
> I think it can take a long time to find the right "build" for a particular device. And that would obviously be to one's own specific preference. But with new things arriving all the time. Many don't experiment long enough to dial that RDA into just the perfect vape to suit themselves.



Thanks Alex. I'd just like to know about the stock decks that come with and can be bought for this atty. I've been vaping for a couple of years but I don't have the patience or inclination to build, so all the variables are covered besides the juice.

I only vape RY4-type, bakery, dessert and cinnamon juices, but I don't expect juice-specific opinions. Just generally. The reason I'm asking is because if the flavor isn't better then I should just stick to my current mod with Crown tank (with stock coils), which doesn't quite match any of the RDA's I've tried for flavor, but is better than any other RTA I've tried.

Like I said because of the design and set up (shorter distance from wick to mouth) i would expect it, and all drippers, to provide better flavor. Just looking for confirmation?


----------



## shabbar

Andre said:


> Very scarce locally. You could try the Classifieds: Wanted.
> 
> Best I can suggest is to buy some atomizers from Fasttech and ask @JakesSA or @hands to BF them for you. Like the Atomic here and the Snapdragon here. @Rob Fisher has a top air flow one, but I cannot remember the name atm or if it is good for MTL.



iirc vapeclub no longer offers the bf service ?


----------



## WARMACHINE

Lehan said:


> I will most definitely look for one. Seen as I'll have to stock up on more juice within next week. Who sells the velocity bf atty?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Here are some options:

http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/radius-drip-tips-bottom-feed/

http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/cyclone-bottom-feed-atomizer/

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...zer-v-rda-by-steam-crave-with-bottom-feed-pin


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> @Rob Fisher has a top air flow one, but I cannot remember the name atm or if it is good for MTL.



@Andre it's the Manta... very good lung hitter... $100+ from the USA but most of the clones for less than $20 from Fasttech are just fine if you get someone to BF for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Guys ask @JakesSA to add the peek insulator once bf has been done if possible. Worth it IMHO.

Courtesy of @Andre if I recall correctly. Could have been @johan that gave me this advice originally and I can't remember.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Christos said:


> Guys ask @JakesSA to add the peek insulator once bf has been done if possible. Worth it IMHO.
> 
> Courtesy of @Andre if I recall correctly. Could have been @johan that gave me this advice originally and I can't remember.



Not me.


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Guys ask @JakesSA to add the peek insulator once bf has been done if possible. Worth it IMHO.
> 
> Courtesy of @Andre if I recall correctly. Could have been @johan that gave me this advice originally and I can't remember.





johan said:


> Not me.


Guilty as charged.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Hi guys
Certain posts above were deleted

These are the general threads of the forum and vendors are not allowed to discuss products or services here, even if questions pop up by members.

Just a reminder to members
- please do not ask vendors questions directly in the general threads - rather send them a PM - or use their subforums

And to vendors
- please do not repsond directly in general threads about your products or services. Rather send the member a PM, or start a new thread on that topic in your subforum.

Thanks


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> iirc vapeclub no longer offers the bf service ?


Yes, he does - you just have to ask him.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

So... the squonk boxers have had their first weekend...

How are the wee beasts holding up?

Thoughts? Peccadilloes (god, I love every time I get to use that word)? Inquiring minds want to know.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> So... the squonk boxers have had their first weekend...
> 
> How are the wee beasts holding up?
> 
> Thoughts? Peccadilloes (god, I love every time I get to use that word)? Inquiring minds want to know.



And just in case I wasn't the only one that needed to look up the meaning of Peccadilloes here is the link...
http://www.dictionary.com/browse/peccadilloes

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Papa_Lazarou said:


> So... the squonk boxers have had their first weekend...
> 
> How are the wee beasts holding up?
> 
> Thoughts? Peccadilloes (god, I love every time I get to use that word)? Inquiring minds want to know.


Loving it, although my juice consumption seems to have increased. Manny's Mega Mixes - Lime Party finished in one weekend. Played around with stock and Hastur atty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Baker

WARMACHINE said:


> Loving it, although my juice consumption seems to have increased. Manny's Mega Mixes - Lime Party finished in one weekend. Played around with stock and Hastur atty.



So purely flavor-wise, how's the stock atty?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baker said:


> So purely flavor-wise, how's the stock atty?



The stock atty works just fine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## phanatik

Sorry Guys,

I found it difficult reading through all the "misunderstandings" and therefore have one 2 questions:

Is it compatible with other squonk atties
Is it worth getting as a day to day device or is this more of an early adopter gimmick?


----------



## Rob Fisher

phanatik said:


> Sorry Guys,
> 
> I found it difficult reading through all the "misunderstandings" and therefore have one 2 questions:
> 
> Is it compatible with other squonk atties
> Is it worth getting as a day to day device or is this more of an early adopter gimmick?



Yes you can put any BF atty on it... and no it's not a gimmick... it's a usable squonker.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## phanatik

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes you can put any BF atty on it... and no it's not a gimmick... it's a usable squonker.


Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Baker said:


> So purely flavor-wise, how's the stock atty?


I love it. I don't have experience with the exotic atty's the Reonaults run, so I am comparing to tanks. The flavour is very good. The flavours seem "deeper" with more complexity.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

WARMACHINE said:


> I love it. I don't have experience with the exotic atty's the Reonaults run, so I am comparing to tanks. The flavour is very good. The flavours seem "deeper" with more complexity.


Bottom feeding for the win

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Lushen

So my Dripbox arrived today

You open the box, put in a charged battery, fill the bottle and prime the wick. And you are all set to Vape.

The stock atty is very decent. It has loads of flavor and a ton of vapor. It's the perfect BF starter.

I don't like lots of vapor so I put in my hastor RDA.

This thing just works. Gives a constant hit and the squonk bottle is awesome. Not as soft as an Italian bottle but much softer than a reo bottle.

This is going to be my all day carry, I can charge it at my desk if I ever need 
And I won't feel bad if it breaks or if I drop it.
I cringe when I drop my reo or TMods.

The stock atty has dual coils and will be great for travel. You just need to carry extra coils and no need for wire, wick and tools.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Lushen

Here is a comparison to a reo and TMod

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Thanks for all this info, guys. It really helps frame what to expect in my head.

I'll be getting one as soon as they're stocked locally (my country is generally 2-3 months behind the world for vape gear and this would literally be the first squonk mod to be seen in a shop).

Now, what about prognosis on fit and finish? Do they look to be able to stand up to some abuse?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Thanks for all this info, guys. It really helps frame what to expect in my head.
> 
> I'll be getting one as soon as they're stocked locally (my country is generally 2-3 months behind the world for vape gear and this would literally be the first squonk mod to be seen in a shop).
> 
> Now, what about prognosis on fit and finish? Do they look to be able to stand up to some abuse?



The finish is the same as the other Kangertech products and the paint will chip with abuse... after some use it's gonna look tatty... and if that is more than the OCD can handle then wait for the all stainless steel version that is bound to come out sometime.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Baker

Thanks guys!


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> The finish is the same as the other Kangertech products and the paint will chip with abuse... after some use it's gonna look tatty... and if that is more than the OCD can handle then wait for the all stainless steel version that is bound to come out sometime.


Or make it a stainless version

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Thanks for all this info, guys. It really helps frame what to expect in my head.
> 
> I'll be getting one as soon as they're stocked locally (my country is generally 2-3 months behind the world for vape gear and this would literally be the first squonk mod to be seen in a shop).
> 
> Now, what about prognosis on fit and finish? Do they look to be able to stand up to some abuse?



No chance it is going take the abuse the Reo's can. I am pretty gentle on my mods, and I can see the dripbox is going show wear and tear, on the edges of the base and the top of the mod. The black finish they have used is not anodising, so a wrap will be in order, or I may just strip it down when it gets tatty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

I did hear about someone yesterday that bought one and immediately dropped it in paint-stripper, imagine it would come out as well as the subox thread around here (was it @Sickboy77 maybe?).


----------



## Nailedit77

Stosta said:


> I did hear about someone yesterday that bought one and immediately dropped it in paint-stripper, imagine it would come out as well as the subox thread around here (was it @Sickboy77 maybe?).


Yea i put subox in paint stripper

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Picked mine up today... Over pretty damned happy with it.

The stock coils are a little silly though, on mine the coils were so low the airflow just went over the top of them, moved them up and instantly flavour and vapor were pretty respectable.

The premise is a real win. Dripper quality vapor without dripping, or rebuilding

Will dig out some of my BF atties out this weekend and test em out. but TBH I'm pretty happy with the stock atty.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Picked mine up today... Over pretty damned happy with it.
> 
> The stock coils are a little silly though, on mine the coils were so low the airflow just went over the top of them, moved them up and instantly flavour and vapor were pretty respectable.
> 
> The premise is a real win. Dripper quality vapor without dripping, or rebuilding
> 
> Will dig out some of my BF atties out this weekend and test em out. but TBH I'm pretty happy with the stock atty.



Thanks for this info.

Did you find the stock coils to be installed well other than the height? I've seen some pics showing one coil spaced more than the other and one that even had different numbers of wraps.

I agree with you that a plug and play squonker with dripper performance, squonker convenience, and replaceable coil unit simplicity is a powerful combination. So far, I've heard that the atty might not float everyone's boat (no atty would, of course) and that the coil units might have some qc issues. If those two things are really non-issues, then this might be a real game changing setup, which would be very cool.

You're an experienced vaper/builder and you know your mods and toppers. For you to see the promise bodes well.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Thanks for this info.
> 
> Did you find the stock coils to be installed well other than the height? I've seen some pics showing one coil spaced more than the other and one that even had different numbers of wraps.
> 
> I agree with you that a plug and play squonker with dripper performance, squonker convenience, and replaceable coil unit simplicity is a powerful combination. So far, I've heard that the atty might not float everyone's boat (no atty would, of course) and that the coil units might have some qc issues. If those two things are really non-issues, then this might be a real game changing setup, which would be very cool.
> 
> You're an experienced vaper/builder and you know your mods and toppers. For you to see the promise bodes well.



Tbh, its not been too bad otherwise. spaced coils being super forgiving as far as a lack of symmetry goes. I suspect that may be why they went spaced. 

Will be interesting to rebuild 

I need a bit more time with the atty. But so far its not gone bad.

On a side note, i often find myself squeezing the bottle instead of pressing the fire button  its my first sqonker. but I'd prefer if the fire button was on the opposite side to the bottle. thumb fire, and use my ring finger to give the bottle a squeeze. 

some of the edges on the mod are a little sharp. but for the price, i really can't complain.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Tbh, its not been too bad otherwise. spaced coils being super forgiving as far as a lack of symmetry goes. I suspect that may be why they went spaced.
> 
> Will be interesting to rebuild
> 
> I need a bit more time with the atty. But so far its not gone bad.
> 
> On a side note, i often find myself squeezing the bottle instead of pressing the fire button  its my first sqonker. but I'd prefer if the fire button was on the opposite side to the bottle. thumb fire, and use my ring finger to give the bottle a squeeze.
> 
> some of the edges on the mod are a little sharp. but for the price, i really can't complain.



Fair warning, brother - once you perfect your squonk, it might ruin you for other types of setups. That's happened with a fair few of us (guilty as charged, myself). 

The index finger versus thumb fire debate is as old as the concept with squonking. I still squonk when I'm meant to fire on occasion, even with top button mods.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Fair warning, brother - once you perfect your squonk, it might ruin you for other types of setups. That's happened with a fair few of us (guilty as charged, myself).
> 
> The index finger versus thumb fire debate is as old as the concept with squonking. I still squonk when I'm meant to fire on occasion, even with top button mods.



Ok, so I just did a single vertical coil (24G Kanthal A1, 5 spaced wraps with a 3mm ID around 0.55 ohm) in my velocity, put the BF pin in. Filled the Bottle up with some Halo - Malibu V-Type and this is some good s***!

No leaking, fit nice and flush, prefer the squonk action with just the single simple juice hole in the atty.

wish the mod was VW, but its doing a pretty decent job, just have to control the power with my build.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Ok, so I just did a single vertical coil (24G Kanthal A1, 5 spaced wraps with a 3mm ID around 0.55 ohm) in my velocity, put the BF pin in. Filled the Bottle up with some Halo - Malibu V-Type and this is some good s***!
> 
> No leaking, fit nice and flush, prefer the squonk action with just the single simple juice hole in the atty.
> 
> wish the mod was VW, but its doing a pretty decent job, just have to control the power with my build.



Huzzah! Love the velo as a squonker.

Essentially, the device is a constant voltage mod, which is different (I believe the Cool Fire 1 was the same), but it's the same protocol as a mech (e.g., reo, CC mod, T-Mod, peko, etc.). A bit better, in fact, as it would appear to regulate to maintain the voltage, rather than let it fall off as happens with mechs.

Now you get to let your inner coil artist play instead of your power adjustment finger.

Throw some duals in that velo and report back, 'kay?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Huzzah! Love the velo as a squonker.
> 
> Essentially, the device is a constant voltage mod, which is different (I believe the Cool Fire 1 was the same), but it's the same protocol as a mech (e.g., reo, CC mod, T-Mod, peko, etc.). A bit better, in fact, as it would appear to regulate to maintain the voltage, rather than let it fall off as happens with mechs.
> 
> Now you get to let your inner coil artist play instead of your power adjustment finger.
> 
> Throw some duals in that velo and report back, 'kay?



Not sure about it being constant voltage, it definitely has some sag going on.

Ye, next build will be a more traditional dual coil affair. This single verti though is sweet, just tilt my hand, squonk and juice oozes directly on the coil, let go and it slurps back and i'm good to go. 

Also keen to do a single centred vertical coil, like directly over the juice feed, clearance will be tight as hell, but i'm thinking like a 3mm ID and then basically fill in the gap between the coil and the juice feed and the coil with cotton, sort of like an inside out carto tank kinda thing. Always had a soft spot for single coils in the velocity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Not sure about it being constant voltage, it definitely has some sag going on.
> 
> Ye, next build will be a more traditional dual coil affair. This single verti though is sweet, just tilt my hand, squonk and juice oozes directly on the coil, let go and it slurps back and i'm good to go.
> 
> Also keen to do a single centred vertical coil, like directly over the juice feed, clearance will be tight as hell, but i'm thinking like a 3mm ID and then basically fill in the gap between the coil and the juice feed and the coil with cotton, sort of like an inside out carto tank kinda thing. Always had a soft spot for single coils in the velocity



You'll just want to watch that the bottom wick tail doesn't interfere with the squonk hole. General consensus is that you you need to keep wicking away from it - maybe a wishbone split tail so that it avoids the hole would work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lehan

Please feel free to send pics of ur builds and wicking methods please else...

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

The velocity V2 is a winner, massive build deck, and giving me get flavours, love the simple airflow adjustment and a drip tip that screws down. Juice flow is way better than dripbox RDA, hardly have to press the bottle. The removable grub screw from the 510 is a cool idea, so this RDA can be used on all my other mods.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Oh, my word, the Velocity is a juice monster!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Hobo V3 with a BF pin, same build as he velocity but horizontal. digging it!

Will take pics in the morning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

keep forgetting to take pictures 

But erm... since I got this thing, I've used it every day... Exclusively since Friday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/4e6hov/dripbox_sprung_a_leak/






I hope it's going to be easy to get replacement bottles for this thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

n0ugh7_zw said:


> keep forgetting to take pictures
> 
> But erm... since I got this thing, I've used it every day... Exclusively since Friday.



Still love to see some pics, brother.

Congrats - you be a squonker now 

How does the Hobo squonk and drain? I've got my eye on that atty.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Alex said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/4e6hov/dripbox_sprung_a_leak/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's going to be easy to get replacement bottles for this thing.



Yowsa. And that's after how much use?

If it's a standard neck, there should be a host of bottles to substitute it with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Here's a picture of what I'm running on the velocity. 



The squonk on the hobo is practically identical to the velocity, doesn't drain all the way. But since it has a pretty deep well i haven't had any major issues. diameter of the hole in the pin is a little tight for my max vg juice. but it works pretty well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Yowsa. And that's after how much use?
> 
> If it's a standard neck, there should be a host of bottles to substitute it with.



That's after a week of use according to the OP on reddit.


"matuscg [S] 1 point 22 minutes ago 
_
It just started leaking, it right at the part thAt you squeeze it at. About a week of constant use." _

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Yowsa. And that's after how much use?
> 
> If it's a standard neck, there should be a host of bottles to substitute it with.



The bottles are super soft. I've trained myself to be a bit gentle when i squonk.

I've done a ton of research on different squonkers. and TBH, I really think the way kanger has done it with a solid SS tube with a T on the end and a plastic cap. works mighty well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Here's a picture of what I'm running on the velocity.
> 
> 
> 
> The squonk on the hobo is practically identical to the velocity, doesn't drain all the way. But since it has a pretty deep well i haven't had any major issues. diameter of the hole in the pin is a little tight for my max vg juice. but it works pretty well.




Those are some good looking coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Alex said:


> Those are some good looking coils.



Being unregulated, I've found dual spaced 26G is working best, reasonably low ramp, higher resistance, and good surface area.

I'm now on the hunt for more BF atties, but i'm pretty fussy. 

Also really keen for Kanger to make a regulated version of this mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

n0ugh7_zw said:


> The bottles are super soft. I've trained myself to be a bit gentle when i squonk.
> 
> I've done a ton of research on different squonkers. and TBH, I really think the way kanger has done it with a solid SS tube with a T on the end and a plastic cap. works mighty well.



There's a chap on ECF who makes the occasional mod and swears by the rod method. I could get behind that if the cap was either fluted or "standard" sized so that a variety of bottles could be used. I generally swap out most bottles on my squonkers (eg, the Italian soft bottles as a replacement for stock reo bottles or in mods like the SVA or Lukkos).

If it causes a restriction to a bespoke bottle, then let's hope Kanger will have them available by the bushel separately.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Being unregulated, I've found dual spaced 26G is working best, reasonably low ramp, higher resistance, and good surface area.
> 
> I'm now on the hunt for more BF atties, but i'm pretty fussy.
> 
> Also really keen for Kanger to make a regulated version of this mod.



Nice work. Maybe try Ni80 if you want a little more ooomph (if you haven't already).

I'm thinking I'd love a version with power adjustment, too.

I'll prolly get one of these, anyway, though, just out of curiosity if nothing else.

Feel free to drop me a PM if you're looking for suggestions on some bf atties that punch in this weight class.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I have nickel sensitivity I've tried N80 a bunch of times, but just, not for me  

But.... I reckon I'll give SS316L next time i rebuild. 

For someone like you who has a bunch of the pricer mods. I think a dripbox makes a lot of sense. Cheap, cheerful and if it breaks or you lose it or whatever, not much to cry about, except your atty 

Thanks a lot man, Will take you up on that before I pull the trigger on anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I have nickel sensitivity I've tried N80 a bunch of times, but just, not for me
> 
> But.... I reckon I'll give SS316L next time i rebuild.
> 
> For someone like you who has a bunch of the pricer mods. I think a dripbox makes a lot of sense. Cheap, cheerful and if it breaks or you lose it or whatever, not much to cry about, except your atty
> 
> Thanks a lot man, Will take you up on that before I pull the trigger on anything



Exactly - a mod I wouldn't cry over if it got lost. Plus, there are some chaps at work who are squonk-curious but won't bite at the typical prices. I could maybe convert a couple of them with this and PIF to one of them if it took.

Yeah, I've been meaning to get some experience with SS wire. Hmmm... off to source some suppliers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Exactly - a mod I wouldn't cry over if it got lost. Plus, there are some chaps at work who are squonk-curious but won't bite at the typical prices. I could maybe convert a couple of them with this and PIF to one of them if it took.
> 
> Yeah, I've been meaning to get some experience with SS wire. Hmmm... off to source some suppliers.



Thats true a nice low barrier to entry. 

UD SS316L is very good stuff. should be fairly abundant over there.


----------



## Silent Echo

This is a lovely little device.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

So I got one of these about 3 weeks ago, and it still remains unopened. My wife saw it when I got home that day, and decided that it could be a birthday present for me... at the end of May!

Aside from that, anyone had any issues rebuilding the coils? Anyone dared to try put something different in there? Was considering getting a BF Velocity to put on there as I love the flavour of it, but figured I should wait to see what the stock dripper performs like.

But I hope all you bastards... I mean lovely fellow forumites... are enjoying your Dripboxes, because I'm not

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## WARMACHINE

Works great, and I am well impressed with the standard RDA. I have compared it to the Hastur and Velocity V2. The Velocity is marginally the best, and mainly because it feeds and drains so well, the Dipbox RDA takes longer, and I assume this is due to the consumable deck. The velocity does start to spit if you build too low. Like any 22mm dripper, there is loads of space for any type of build on all 3 of these drippers. The dripbox RDA is the most airy of the 3 due to the massive air in takes and the taller stack, I say massive compared to the velocity in particular, which has tiny in-takes.

I love it that I have been able to play around with other BF RDA's

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Greyz

Stosta said:


> So I got one of these about 3 weeks ago, and it still remains unopened. My wife saw it when I got home that day, and decided that it could be a birthday present for me... at the end of May!
> 
> Aside from that, anyone had any issues rebuilding the coils? Anyone dared to try put something different in there? Was considering getting a BF Velocity to put on there as I love the flavour of it, but figured I should wait to see what the stock dripper performs like.
> 
> But I hope all you bastards... I mean lovely fellow forumites... are enjoying your Dripboxes, because I'm not



Sorry bud, maybe you should try rubbing the wife's feet. Works for me, when the wife's complaining starts, pick up a foot and start massaging.
"Why do you need another mod" gets quickly replace with soft moaning...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I'm running the velocity with 24G dual spaced horizontal coils. 0.18 ohms and the dripmod is firing it perfectly

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I'm running the velocity with 24G dual spaced horizontal coils. 0.18 ohms and the dripmod is firing it perfectly







Sorry I just couldn't resist
Plz don't be offended @n0ugh7_zw

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

just wait till i chuck some SS316L on there. will be like 0.14

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Either your running a Sony VTC5 or an excellent Medical Aid fund

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Greyz said:


> Either your running a Sony VTC5 or an excellent Medical Aid fund
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



VTC5 is the most cloned battery... like ever... I'm running a goblin.


----------



## Greyz

n0ugh7_zw said:


> VTC5 is the most cloned battery... like ever... I'm running a goblin.


What battery are you running thats safe at such a low ohms? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Samsung 25R, its not really super happy about it, but its a tough little b******

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

the Dripmod limits its output to 60W so it'll pull around 14A despite the build wanting more.


----------



## Greyz

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Samsung 25R, its not really super happy about it, but its a tough little b******


I only use 25R in the RX and turds in the mech. But I'm too scared to build below .25 - I'm chicken shut like that

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

n0ugh7_zw said:


> the Dripmod limits its output to 60W so it'll pull around 14A despite the build wanting more.


So even though you building low the mod is limiting the coils to only get 3.7v?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

25R's are tougher than turds, just FYI. 
I've run 0.14 on a real mech off a 25R and it was fine (will obviously affect number of cycles you get outta it)
Don't think i'd do that on a turd. 

The dripmod will put out whatever voltage your battery is kicking out, but with a ceiling of 60W. which will be around 14A


----------



## Greyz

n0ugh7_zw said:


> 25R's are tougher than turds, just FYI.
> I've run 0.14 on a real mech off a 25R and it was fine (will obviously affect number of cycles you get outta it)
> Don't think i'd do that on a turd.
> 
> The dripmod will put out whatever voltage your battery is kicking out, but with a ceiling of 60W. which will be around 14A


I use the turds in the mech because of the higher mahs and I generally build around .3ohms that's not very high watts and the battery lasts longer before dropping voltage. 
I like that they limited the power on the Dripmod makes it safer for people like me lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan

Used a friend's Dripbox for the first time last night now it is all I can think about

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Lehan

@Jan get urself one. For the price It's well worth the money

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan

Lehan said:


> @Jan get urself one. For the price It's well worth the money
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


As soon as I can afford it I am buying one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto

I've got a white one waiting for me since I had to sell my black one to a customer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Pimp my Kangertech Squonker

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta

Petrus said:


> Pimp my Kangertech Squonker
> View attachment 51369


That Kangertech Reo looks amazing @Petrus !

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## wazarmoto

So it does work with other bf attys? Nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

wazarmoto said:


> So it does work with other bf attys? Nice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Silent Echo

Does anyone know what other mouth piece I can use with the Dripbox? I'm not really too fond of the one that it comes with.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Nothing i have found. Rather just get some BF atty's

The Hastur and Velocity are my favorites on the Dripbox

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Silent Echo said:


> Does anyone know what other mouth piece I can use with the Dripbox? I'm not really too fond of the one that it comes with.


Problem is the mouthpiece is also the airflow control, so think you may battle to find something.


----------



## Silent Echo

WARMACHINE said:


> Problem is the mouthpiece is also the airflow control, so think you may battle to find something.



Yeah, thats what I thought as well. Oh well, thanks for the replies


----------



## Silent Echo

WARMACHINE said:


> Nothing i have found. Rather just get some BF atty's
> 
> The Hastur and Velocity are my favorites on the Dripbox



Any idea where I can get a black Hastur from?


----------



## GreenyZA

Not sure but Sir Vape has stock on Bottom Feed ready Velocity V2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gerrie.coetzee

Just got my dripbox this evening and in love with it. My 1st squonker and rda..
Been vapen on cheep vape pens until now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Deckie

gerrie.coetzee said:


> Just got my dripbox this evening and in love with it. My 1st squonker and rda..
> Been vapen on cheep vape pens until now.


Congrats @gerrie.coetzee .... Winner kit. Enjoy & order a 2nd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gerrie.coetzee

Deckie said:


> Congrats @gerrie.coetzee .... Winner kit. Enjoy & order a 2nd


Thanks. As soon as mis bankmanager say yes. Have to get flavours now with less nic. This is hitting hard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Should I pull the trigger on this kit....

Been using subox mini and vtc mini for some time now, have had my eyes on the dripbox for a while now.

Is it worth venturing into?


----------



## Petrus

Sickboy77 said:


> Should I pull the trigger on this kit....
> 
> Been using subox mini and vtc mini for some time now, have had my eyes on the dripbox for a while now.
> 
> Is it worth venturing into?


@Sickboy77, go for it. You will enjoy.


----------



## Nailedit77

Petrus said:


> @Sickboy77, go for it. You will enjoy.


Yea, I think I should just do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker

Sickboy77 said:


> Should I pull the trigger on this kit....
> 
> Been using subox mini and vtc mini for some time now, have had my eyes on the dripbox for a while now.
> 
> Is it worth venturing into?



If you're looking for amazing flavor with ultimate convenience and decent, but not competition-winning cloud production, then definitely. I can't see how any other set up besides a Reo with a top RDA can be better than this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Baker said:


> If you're looking for amazing flavor with ultimate convenience and decent, but not competition-winning cloud production, then definitely. I can't see how any other set up besides a Reo with a top RDA can be better than this.


Thanks for the info, my problem is....
My mate is down from UK, he was suppose to bring one down for me. He is now in mozam on a fishing holiday and only gets back Sunday next week. So no contact till he gets back, do I wait or just go buy one tomorrow?


----------



## Baker

Sickboy77 said:


> Thanks for the info, my problem is....
> My mate is down from UK, he was suppose to bring one down for me. He is now in mozam on a fishing holiday and only gets back Sunday next week. So no contact till he gets back, do I wait or just go buy one tomorrow?



Lol, i guess it depends on cost and budget. If you mean he is gifting you one then I'd say wait, but if you're paying then I'd say buy asap, they're available in SA at a good price. I see you're in Durban and E Cig Inn had them for R620. Also VapeClub at that price. Cheapest I've seen in SA.


----------



## Xhale

scratched the paint off with my fingernail.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pixstar

Xhale said:


> scratched the paint off with my fingernail.


I really like Kanger products but they should fire their entire coating division...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Baker said:


> Lol, i guess it depends on cost and budget. If you mean he is gifting you one then I'd say wait, but if you're paying then I'd say buy asap, they're available in SA at a good price. I see you're in Durban and E Cig Inn had them for R620. Also VapeClub at that price. Cheapest I've seen in SA.


A gift... but dunno if he got it or not... guess I can wait a week and see. If not, im all over it like a rash

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

Squonked on my mates Squonkbox today and first impressions are that I now NEED 1 of these in my life! My vape journey will not be complete until I have 1 in my arsenal too. 
1st flowers and a night out with the wifey - then over a romantic candlelit meal I'll explain how I'll end up back on stinkies if the Kangertech Dripbox doesn't intervene

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## PrinceVlad

Got mine Saturday afternoon. Since then I couldn't put it down. I am thinking of getting another one and my Mod/tank combo doesn't seem to interest me anymore!


----------



## Silent Echo

Xhale said:


> scratched the paint off with my fingernail.



I see you took the paint off yours. How did you do it so neatly and clean?


----------



## gertvanjoe

That soap ??? First time I've seen it ...



Alex said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/4e6hov/dripbox_sprung_a_leak/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's going to be easy to get replacement bottles for this thing.


----------



## Silent Echo

WARMACHINE said:


> Nothing i have found. Rather just get some BF atty's
> 
> The Hastur and Velocity are my favorites on the Dripbox



The velocity v2 BF I got doesn't fire on the dripbox 

I have no idea why. It's fires fine on my other mods. I have a dual Clapton build at 0.45 ohms.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Silent Echo said:


> The velocity v2 BF I got doesn't fire on the dripbox
> 
> I have no idea why. It's fires fine on my other mods. I have a dual Clapton build at 0.45 ohms.


I have the velocity running on the dripbox, no problem. I haven't found a BF atty that doesn't work on the dripbox. Sounds like you have a 510 pin issue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo

WARMACHINE said:


> I have the velocity running on the dripbox, no problem. I haven't found a BF atty that doesn't work on the dripbox. Sounds like you have a 510 pin issue



Can you post a pic of the 510 pin on your velocity please? Want to compare it to mine.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Silent Echo said:


> Can you post a pic of the 510 pin on your velocity please? Want to compare it to mine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo

WARMACHINE said:


> View attachment 52786



Thanks! Sorry for doing this, but is it possible to take a more vertical picture of the pin up close?


----------



## WARMACHINE

no worries. sorry I only have a phone to take pics.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Thanks so much @WARMACHINE. I really appreciate it. So weird, mine looks pretty much the same. Works fine on the cuboid and vtc mini but not on the dripbox :S


----------



## WARMACHINE

That is weird, I am using the Velocity on my terminator Squonker, also tried it out on the Reo, never had a problem. 

I see you in JHB. Are you going to the VK Bellairs juice launch on Saturday. If so, I can bring my Velocity and dripbox along, and you can compare it.


----------



## GreenyZA

@WARMACHINE I had the same issue with the Lush on tje Noisy Cricket. I have not been able to work out why it doesn't work though. 510 pin seem to be out far enough an i have no battery rattle so all seems to be connecting but the lush just won't fire on the cricket. On the regulated mods she fire clockwork. I'm also out of ideas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE

GreenyZA said:


> @WARMACHINE I had the same issue with the Lush on tje Noisy Cricket. I have not been able to work out why it doesn't work though. 510 pin seem to be out far enough an i have no battery rattle so all seems to be connecting but the lush just won't fire on the cricket. On the regulated mods she fire clockwork. I'm also out of ideas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, the the cricket is another story. Due to the rocker type mechanism it has to create the series circuit, you have to have a dripper with a "longer" 510 pin. I use Lush on the cricket frequently, but I have to apply alot more pressure to the firing pin to get it to fire compared to Alliance or Twisted Messes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA

WARMACHINE said:


> Ok, the the cricket is another story. Due to the rocker type mechanism it has to create the series circuit, you have to have a dripper with a "longer" 510 pin. I use Lush on the cricket frequently, but I have to apply alot more pressure to the firing pin to get it to fire compared to Alliance or Twisted Messes.
> 
> View attachment 52791


Is there a way that you can insert a consuctive spacer to make up for the space ( apologies for the derail)


----------



## WARMACHINE

GreenyZA said:


> Is there a way that you can insert a consuctive spacer to make up for the space ( apologies for the derail)


I have seen mention of it but I am not going play around around with a series mods' contacts.


----------



## GreenyZA

WARMACHINE said:


> I have seen mention of it but I am not going play around around with a series mods' contacts.


After I made the post I though about it and I'm with you on this. Just not worth an explosion. I have the Indestructable and ahe works awesome. I'll use the Lush on the regulated mods. 

I have not tried the Avocado on the Cricket yet. Her 510 pin is set almost all the way out ao I asume she will work but have nit tried her yet. 

I'm sad about the Lush though. I spent a lot of time giving he a decwnt brushed finish to go on the cricket as a backup. 

(




I did the initial brush finish today. She's still a bit rough but will do the final polising in the morning. The finish matches the Cricket relatively closely, although the colour of stainless is slightly off that of Aluminium. It's 500% better than the shoddy black paint though! Anyhow... Not going to derail the thread any further ... Sorry for that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Apologies... But....




The build is a bit on the wild side... But I'll fix it in the morning... 

I'm out... Not going to derail any further!! Just wanted to update!! Sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Hopefully picking up my Dripbox in the morning, whilst browsing the net, I found this site - http://www.mightyskins.com/dripbox/
So much of niceness

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GreenyZA

Sickboy77 said:


> Hopefully picking up my Dripbox in the morning, whilst browsing the net, I found this site - http://www.mightyskins.com/dripbox/
> So much of niceness


Nice one.!! awesome find!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silent Echo

WARMACHINE said:


> I see you in JHB. Are you going to the VK Bellairs juice launch on Saturday. If so, I can bring my Velocity and dripbox along, and you can compare it.



Awesome. Yeah, I'll be there around 1:30pm. I am a shortish, extremely good looking Indian guy with a beautiful beard

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chezzig

Can you get the replaceable coils for the Drip box anywhere in SA yet ?


----------



## Deckie

Chezzig said:


> Can you get the replaceable coils for the Drip box anywhere in SA yet ?


Hi @Chezzig . I see VapeCartel has


----------



## Andre

Chezzig said:


> Can you get the replaceable coils for the Drip box anywhere in SA yet ?


Here you go: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/dripbox-mod-spare-coils-3-pack

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig

T


Andre said:


> Here you go: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/dripbox-mod-spare-coils-3-pack


Thank you @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

Deckie said:


> Hi @Chezzig . I see VapeCartel has


Hi Deckie .. Thank you


----------



## Nailedit77

I pulled the trigger this morning 


Awesome little device, my vtc mini gonna take a backseat for a while...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Nailedit77

Would a clapton build work nice on the standard rda? Very new to this type of setup and dont wanna blow my hands or face off...


----------



## Silent Echo

Sickboy77 said:


> Would a clapton build work nice on the standard rda? Very new to this type of setup and dont wanna blow my hands or face off...



Awesome purchase. You definitely won't regret it. Claptons should be fine on there. The standard build in there is 0.2ohms. Dual Claptons 5-6 wraps should give you around 0.5ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

Me too , me too .. Now to learn how to make coils

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Chezzig said:


> View attachment 52911
> Me too , me too .. Now to learn how to make coils


Winner matchy matchy nails.
Get a v3 coil master coiler and the rest is simple. 
I'll even assist via Skype if needs be.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DougP

Played with a host of coils on it 
Best to date 24 g kanthal 6 wrap dual coils on 2.4 mm ID 
Claptons work but drain battery every quickly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig

Christos said:


> Winner matchy matchy nails.
> Get a v3 coil master coiler and the rest is simple.
> I'll even assist via Skype if needs be.


Thanks @Christos ... Going to google what that is now


----------



## Chezzig

Chezzig said:


> Thanks @Christos ... Going to google what that is now


Oh Ja and the nails have just been redone .. So they not matchy anymore hahahahaha .


----------



## Silver

I held one of these drip boxes today
And inspected it quite carefully
Was a black one

Was surprisingly small. Not as tall as the Reo
Very light
Soft touch squonk bottle. Like the way it goes in to the squonk feeding mechanism
I didnt try it but was suitably impressed

At the price (about R600) it seems like a no brainer

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## JakesSA

Had a guy in the shop today with one of these, he was completely convinced that it is a regulated mod, became rather belligerent about it in fact. Said he bought it from XY vape shop and "those guys know what they talking about, you can even see it on their website". I let it slide eventually but thought it may be important to clarify this point here for other folks considering purchasing one of these especially those new to vaping. It has been mentioned here before but please indulge me in stating the facts again.

The dripbox is a bypass device, it does NOT regulate voltage, this means that as the battery power decreases so does the wattage at the coil. A full battery gives me 3.5V (31W) at the coil and with a battery at 20% gives me 3.1V (24w) at the coil, on the same setup coiled at 0.39 ohm. It also means that the wattage you want to run it at is determined by the resistance at the coil.

In this respect it behaves like a mech mod does except that it cuts out when the battery reaches a preset minimum voltage thereby protecting the battery from permanent damage and of course has that very useful built in charger. 

This also means that if you are used to the constant flavour and vapour a regulated mod gives, you will most certainly notice the difference on a dripbox as the day goes by.

So if you see it advertised or described as 'constant 60W' please know that it is just the usual BS hype marketing. The dripbox is a great device and at the price point will bring many more folks to the pleasures of bottom fed vaping but please understand what it is ... and what it ain't ...

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre

JakesSA said:


> Had a guy in the shop today with one of these, he was completely convinced that it is a regulated mod, became rather belligerent about it in fact. Said he bought it from XY vape shop and "those guys know what they talking about, you can even see it on their website". I let it slide eventually but thought it may be important to clarify this point here for other folks considering purchasing one of these especially those new to vaping. It has been mentioned here before but please indulge me in stating the facts again.
> 
> The dripbox is a bypass device, it does NOT regulate voltage, this means that as the battery power decreases so does the wattage at the coil. A full battery gives me 3.5V (31W) at the coil and with a battery at 20% gives me 3.1V (24w) at the coil, on the same setup coiled at 0.39 ohm. It also means that the wattage you want to run it at is determined by the resistance at the coil.
> 
> In this respect it behaves like a mech mod does except that it cuts out when the battery reaches a preset minimum voltage thereby protecting the battery from permanent damage and of course has that very useful built in charger.
> 
> This also means that if you are used to the constant flavour and vapour a regulated mod gives, you will most certainly notice the difference on a dripbox as the day goes by.
> 
> So if you see it advertised or described as 'constant 60W' please know that it is just the usual BS hype marketing. The dripbox is a great device and at the price point will bring many more folks to the pleasures of bottom fed vaping but please understand what it is ... and what it ain't ...


A full charge would be somewhat more than 3.5V, not? Around 4.2 V, which should give about 45 W at 0.39 ohms?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig

Andre said:


> A full charge would be somewhat more than 3.5V, not? Around 4.2 V, which should give about 45 W at 0.39 ohms?


No wonder is was coughing the first hour or so hahahahaha .. Could have been the liquid I used as well though ..


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I held one of these drip boxes today
> And inspected it quite





Andre said:


> A full charge would be somewhat more than 3.5V, not? Around 4.2 V, which should give about 45 W at 0.39 ohms?


I think @JakesSA measured the voltage on firing and is working with the actual voltage reading on the atty during load.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig

Does anyone know how long the supplied replacement coils last ?


----------



## JakesSA

Christos said:


> I think @JakesSA measured the voltage on firing and is working with the actual voltage reading on the atty during load.



That's right, voltage at the coil with the multimeter probes on the posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

Andre said:


> A full charge would be somewhat more than 3.5V, not? Around 4.2 V, which should give about 45 W at 0.39 ohms?



Whilst the battery may show 4.2 volt with a full charge, as soon as any significant amount of current is drawn from the battery the voltage 'droops', this is due to battery chemistry, internal resistance etc. The voltage recovers as soon as the load is removed minus the capacity used. Wattage calculation in bypass mode or a mech mod is therefore never a straightforward calculation but I guess 3.6 volt is a a good bet for generalised calculations on 0.5 Ohm and lower.

As it turns out higher capacity batteries have higher internal resistance and the voltage drop is greater at higher currents. Hence the reason a 25R at 2500 mah performs better than say an LG at 3000 mah once the resistance at the coil goes below a certain point.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA

Chezzig said:


> Does anyone know how long the supplied replacement coils last ?



The coils are Kanthal afaik and should last a good while. Pulse them to red heat a few times to clean 'em when replacing the cotton..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

JakesSA said:


> The coils are Kanthal afaik and should last a good while. Pulse them to red heat a few times to clean 'em when replacing the cotton..


Thank you @JakeSA and how long does the cotton last? I'm new to rebuildables .. Only used tanks and commercial coils till now . Need to learn how to do the cotton too but I'll google that later haha


----------



## Silver

Chezzig said:


> Thank you @JakeSA and how long does the cotton last? I'm new to rebuildables .. Only used tanks and commercial coils till now . Need to learn how to do the cotton too but I'll google that later haha



Hi @Chezzig
The cotton wicks inside rebuildable coils can last for a while - but it depends on the juice, the power and your taste buds  (And also what material wick you use)

In my Lemo1, a Rayon wick lasts about 20-30ml using a lightish "non-destructive" strawberry menthol mix at low power of around 15 Watts.

On the Reos, I generally rewick every bottle - so thats about 6ml. I could go longer but its so easy to rewick on a dripper that the improved flavour for me generally outweighs the few minutes of rewicking.

There are some juices (generally the darker ones and the tobaccoes) that are very destructive on the coils and wicks. My WB Blackbird destroys wicks in no time. I sometimes rewick after 3ml because the taste on a new wick is just too good.

I have found that Rayon wicks on lighter coloured juices at lowish power can last ages. I have one setup where the flavour is still very good, 30 ml of juice in.

You need to experiment a bit - with different wick materials - to see what you like.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Ive hardly put my dripbox down today.... what im loving is that i can fill the squonk bottle or drip with ease. Have had some wicked mixed juice combos today, I might just have to get another  what alternate rda would work best with this mod? I know ppl have mentioned the velocity v2, anything else that would compliment this little monster?


----------



## PrinceVlad

Chezzig said:


> Does anyone know how long the supplied replacement coils last ?


@Chezzig I wondered how long it would be before you got one! The white is magnificent. I've used mine for more than a week now constantly with the fitted coil, only rewicked a few times.

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

PrinceVlad said:


> @Chezzig I wondered how long it would be before you got one! The white is magnificent. I've used mine for more than a week now constantly with the fitted coil, only rewicked a few times.
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


Hahaha .. I'm terrible ..just watched a few vids on rewicking .. Going to try it now now ... Wish me luck lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Chezzig said:


> Hahaha .. I'm terrible ..just watched a few vids on rewicking .. Going to try it now now ... Wish me luck lol.


Good luck 

It's actually a lot easier than you realize

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

Hahah 


Deckie said:


> Good luck
> 
> It's actually a lot easier than you realize


Hahahaha , thank you B, I'm such a girl!


----------



## Chezzig

I did it !!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Chezzig said:


> View attachment 53092
> I did it !!!!!


The nails don't match anymore.


----------



## Chezzig

I'm jeep


Christos said:


> The nails don't match anymore.


I'm keeping things interesting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Chezzig said:


> I'm jeep
> 
> I'm keeping things interesting


Life itself is unpredictable itself. If I have learned anything thus far it's to cherish the routine and matchy matchy stuff and not mix things up too much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Chezzig said:


> View attachment 53092
> I did it !!!!!


Wow, nice ... How is the vape? Much better because you did it! Welldone @Chezzig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

Well done chezzig
Now build yourself a 24 g 6 wrap 2.4mm ID set of dual coils in there and enjoy the mod even More

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Chezzig said:


> View attachment 53092
> I did it !!!!!



Congrats @Chezzig !!
Hope the vape is good for you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Well done chezzig
> Now build yourself a 24 g 6 wrap 2.4mm ID set of dual coils in there and enjoy the mod even More


 Ummmmmm... Ill need some assistance there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper

To make it even beter is the price of the Squonkbox!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY

finally i got my Dripbox, what a wait gents. I was fighting the CUD bug for almost an entire month, was a really tough fight. I also got myself a Velocity V2 - just because I love the Velocity original so much  - can't wait to clean this all up and get vaping. Also wish me luck gents that I don't blow up my house with massive clouds of lung destruction... \o\ |o| /o/. Here is the proof to show it did happen...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

NewOobY said:


> finally i got my Dripbox, what a wait gents. I was fighting the CUD bug for almost an entire month, was a really tough fight. I also got myself a Velocity V2 - just because I love the Velocity original so much  - can't wait to clean this all up and get vaping. Also wish me luck gents that I don't blow up my house with massive clouds of lung destruction... \o\ |o| /o/. Here is the proof to show it did happen...
> 
> View attachment 53139


You're going to love the Dripbox, a really great experience!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY

Stosta said:


> You're going to love the Dripbox, a really great experience!


man i really can't wait. Quick question: What is a safe build on this ohm wise?


----------



## Stosta

NewOobY said:


> man i really can't wait. Quick question: What is a safe build on this ohm wise?


I can't say for sure. With all the debate regarding whether or not it is a true constant 60W output or if it drops depending on the voltage of the battery etc I have stuck to 0.2ohms. I lack the confidence in my math to stuff with that


----------



## NewOobY

Stosta said:


> I can't say for sure. With all the debate regarding whether or not it is a true constant 60W output or if it drops depending on the voltage of the battery etc I have stuck to 0.2ohms. I lack the confidence in my math to stuff with that



Lol bro, my goto build is a fused Clapton and that ohms out @ 0.40,


----------



## Silent Echo

NewOobY said:


> Lol bro, my goto build is a fused Clapton and that ohms out @ 0.40,



Same here. Works like a charm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

NewOobY said:


> finally i got my Dripbox, what a wait gents. I was fighting the CUD bug for almost an entire month, was a really tough fight. I also got myself a Velocity V2 - just because I love the Velocity original so much  - can't wait to clean this all up and get vaping. Also wish me luck gents that I don't blow up my house with massive clouds of lung destruction... \o\ |o| /o/. Here is the proof to show it did happen...
> 
> View attachment 53139


That velocity is awesome on the dripbox

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vaperlover

Tried my friend's. It's pretty crappy overall . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deckie

vaperlover said:


> Tried my friend's. It's pretty crappy overall . . .


Subjective .... Everyone to their own devices

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cespian

NewOobY said:


> man i really can't wait. Quick question: What is a safe build on this ohm wise?



Build like you normally would for a single 18650 mech. The mod apparently limits 60watts (not maintain), however, I would not go below 0.2ohm just to be safe (at 0.2ohm your current draw would be 21A and should the 60watt limit be a farse then it may put strain on your battery). I currently have a dual Kanthal 5 wrap 26awg, over a 3mm ID and getting roughly 0.36ohms (with some cotton macon of course) and its running like a champ. I want to try N80 next (using the same gauge) to maintain the resistance but more wraps (for more flavour). I wouldnt exceed the 0.45ohm mark because as the battery gets low on juice, the ramp up would be a pain. I'd suggest staying between 0.2 and 0.4ohm builds for the best experience... claptons and twisted (and para and all those other funny builds) require a crap load of watts for the ramp up, so I suggest against it. 

For first time use, use the stock coils in the stock RDA... they actually perform quite well and I gives a very similar experience to the Velocity (IMO it drains alot better than the Velocity, so for convenience and ease, I prefer the stock RDA). 

Have fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY

Cespian said:


> Build like you normally would for a single 18650 mech. The mod apparently limits 60watts (not maintain), however, I would not go below 0.2ohm just to be safe (at 0.2ohm your current draw would be 21A and should the 60watt limit be a farse then it may put strain on your battery). I currently have a dual Kanthal 5 wrap 26awg, over a 3mm ID and getting roughly 0.36ohms (with some cotton macon of course) and its running like a champ. I want to try N80 next (using the same gauge) to maintain the resistance but more wraps (for more flavour). I wouldnt exceed the 0.45ohm mark because as the battery gets low on juice, the ramp up would be a pain. I'd suggest staying between 0.2 and 0.4ohm builds for the best experience... claptons and twisted (and para and all those other funny builds) require a crap load of watts for the ramp up, so I suggest against it.
> 
> For first time use, use the stock coils in the stock RDA... they actually perform quite well and I gives a very similar experience to the Velocity (IMO it drains alot better than the Velocity, so for convenience and ease, I prefer the stock RDA).
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks so much for the explanation bro, really appreciate the "mech mods vaping for dummies" explanation. This will be my first mech mod to be honest - hence the ultra dummy questions. I'll be sure to keep my build above 0.3Ohms actually, but just below 0.4ohms. Interesting review on the stock RBA - i'll definately give it a try. I just got home so late last night that I wasn't able to play - tonight is the night "ahhh yeah"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

NewOobY said:


> Thanks so much for the explanation bro, really appreciate the "mech mods vaping for dummies" explanation. This will be my first mech mod to be honest - hence the ultra dummy questions. I'll be sure to keep my build above 0.3Ohms actually, but just below 0.4ohms. Interesting review on the stock RBA - i'll definately give it a try. I just got home so late last night that I wasn't able to play - tonight is the night "ahhh yeah"



The other nice thing about this device is; you dont have to "play around" to get a spectacular experience, but if you want to, you can... who would have thought, replacable coils for an RDA, that actually works well, I struggle to keep my feet warm because this device keeps knocking my socks off. 

Good luck putting it down after your first go.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Neal

Off to UK in a few weeks, this device on the list of must haves, along with a rather extensive list of chocolate for the missus. Anyone heard of any rumours for a regulated version? I am a complete noob when it comes to mechs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

Neal said:


> Off to UK in a few weeks, this device on the list of must haves, along with a rather extensive list of chocolate for the missus. Anyone heard of any rumours for a regulated version? I am a complete noob when it comes to mechs.



This one has some "regulated" features so theres nothing to get worried about. I suppose the most important are; short protection and minimum voltage (I noticed that it stops firing when the batteries reach 3.25V - or thats what the D2 says when I plug the batteries in). You can also switch it off and on with 5 clicks of the firing button, and the battery cover has a nifty mechanism where you can prevent contact on both battery terminals should you be nervous of pocket firing. 

I know I sound like I'm marketing this product and I promise I have no affiliates  I just really like it for its nifty-ness.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP

The device won't fire if you have a coil under 0.2 ohms ( it flashes 3 times) so it will provide you with that protection to 
24 g kanthal 6 wraps 2.4mm ID dual coils works really good on it

Just one caution the post screws strip really easy so careful not to over tighten

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Cespian said:


> Build like you normally would for a single 18650 mech. The mod apparently limits 60watts (not maintain), however, I would not go below 0.2ohm just to be safe (at 0.2ohm your current draw would be 21A and should the 60watt limit be a farse then it may put strain on your battery). I currently have a dual Kanthal 5 wrap 26awg, over a 3mm ID and getting roughly 0.36ohms (with some cotton macon of course) and its running like a champ. I want to try N80 next (using the same gauge) to maintain the resistance but more wraps (for more flavour). I wouldnt exceed the 0.45ohm mark because as the battery gets low on juice, the ramp up would be a pain. I'd suggest staying between 0.2 and 0.4ohm builds for the best experience... claptons and twisted (and para and all those other funny builds) require a crap load of watts for the ramp up, so I suggest against it.
> 
> For first time use, use the stock coils in the stock RDA... they actually perform quite well and I gives a very similar experience to the Velocity (IMO it drains alot better than the Velocity, so for convenience and ease, I prefer the stock RDA).
> 
> Have fun!



Lol @Cespian
"cotton macon"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

Guys you weren't lying this thing is amazing - I haven't put it down since yesterday evening, I've already vaped 18ml in the matter of a couple of hours - This on the standard RBA it came with. Freak I am solidly impressed with it - now I can't wait for my designer squonker  I need my leprechaun... Then I will get a REO one day when I'm big. Squonking is so much better than Dripping, I mean it is easier to use with the same flavor. I feel that squonking was designed for the lazy vaper - all the benefits of dripping without the hassle. Sheesh I have so much more to say, but now I'm rambling.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

NewOobY said:


> Guys you weren't lying this thing is amazing - I haven't put it down since yesterday evening, I've already vaped 18ml in the matter of a couple of hours - This on the standard RBA it came with. Freak I am solidly impressed with it - now I can't wait for my designer squonker  I need my leprechaun... Then I will get a REO one day when I'm big. Squonking is so much better than Dripping, I mean it is easier to use with the same flavor. I feel that squonking was designed for the lazy vaper - all the benefits of dripping without the hassle. Sheesh I have so much more to say, but now I'm rambling.


Great stuff. I am lazy too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Pindyman

hi all

I need some assistance...I have the kanger drip box and it is truly amazing...thing is the last few days or so I noticed that the fire button actually gets stuck...this occurred only occasionally but yesterday it did so while in my pocket and I got the shite scared out of me...the button is basically fully dpressed and the slightest pressure on it causes it to fire and keep firing...I have to loosen the battery adjustment pin in order to stop it...any one else come across this or having a similar issue and knows how to fix it


----------



## Stosta

Pindyman said:


> hi all
> 
> I need some assistance...I have the kanger drip box and it is truly amazing...thing is the last few days or so I noticed that the fire button actually gets stuck...this occurred only occasionally but yesterday it did so while in my pocket and I got the shite scared out of me...the button is basically fully dpressed and the slightest pressure on it causes it to fire and keep firing...I have to loosen the battery adjustment pin in order to stop it...any one else come across this or having a similar issue and knows how to fix it


Sorry to hear that. The only problems I have had with mine is sometimes it seems to turn itself off, but I think it's because I do something weird when I fire it. As a ten-thumbed-individual, I would have no idea how to correct this


----------



## Jan

Try cleaning the outer rim of the button with an earbud and some alcohol their is a good chance that there is some eliquid on the button that is causing it to stick

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pindyman

Mornings all so just an update...was chatting to a buddy that mentioned something weird....I didn't believe it at first but figured what the hell. The problem as it turns out was that when I replaced the battery after the last charge I seemed to have turned the adjustment screw one too many times...simply loosened it a bit and presto issue sorted..so now I'm happily squinting away again without the fear of getting burnt out lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## gerrie.coetzee

Happened to me as well. All I did was turn the adjustment screw untill theres just a little bit of resistance and then another quarter turn. Havent had problems since. Unfortunately ive got mechanic hands and love to over tighten bolts and screws.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman

gerrie.coetzee said:


> Happened to me as well. All I did was turn the adjustment screw untill theres just a little bit of resistance and then another quarter turn. Havent had problems since. Unfortunately ive got mechanic hands and love to over tighten bolts and screws.


Lol I have the same problem but yeah basically I just turn it till it switches on and there is no rattle from the battery then leave it now...works like a charm


----------



## Raslin

A quick poll. Do you think spaced coils give better flavour than compressed coils on the stock attie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker

Raslin said:


> A quick poll. Do you think spaced coils give better flavour than compressed coils on the stock attie?



I'd also love to hear about this.

@Raslin, if u don't mind perhaps we could extend the question to ask what the best build for flavor is?


----------



## Raslin

Sure why not


----------

